# Patch 1.8?



## Geige (2. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,
da viele Leute nur das buffed-Forum nutzen und es hier noch nicht
erwähnt wurde möchte ich das hier auchnochmal Diskutieren:

Aufgetaucht in einem Korenaischem Aion Forum, ob und inwiefern das alles hier stimmt
weiß ich jedoch nicht!

1.8 Patch


1. Änderung beim Erlangen von Abyss Punkte
Bis jetzt war es so, dass ein Rang 9 Spieler mehr AP als ein Rang 5 Spieler bekam, wenn er einen 1-Stern Offizier tötete. Ab jetzt erhält man weniger AP, wenn der Rangunterschied höher als 5 Ränge ist.
Dies soll den Versuchen vorbeugen, mit Massensuizid einen Spieler mit hohem Rang töten zu wollen, nur um den Kill zu bekommen.

2. Boden Abyss
Nun das sagt alles, es wird eine Abyss-Ebene geben, wo nur am Boden gekämpft werden kann.

3. Auftauchen des Dredgion
Das Dredgion wird viel öfter während Belagerungskämpfen auftauchen und ebenso öfter Festungen einnehmen.
Ebenso wird Samen des Erkennens II eingeführt, welcher erlaubt, Spieler im Status "Verstecken II" zu sehen.

4. Allianz Dredgion
Sie sagen, es wird einen Dredgion-BG geben, in dem mehrere Gruppen gegeneinander kämpfen. Auf jeder Seite wird es 3 Gruppen geben, die jedoch keine Allianz bilden, sondern eher wie bei Festungskämpfen Seite an Seite kämpfen werden.

5. Defensive Gottsteine
Es wird defensive Gottsteine geben. Die Effekte werden in etwa so aussehen: 10% Wahrscheinlichkeit sich um 890 TP zu heilen oder 2% Wahrscheinlichkeit alle bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte auf dem Spieler zu entfernen.

Diese Effekte werden nicht bei Attacken mit der eigenen Waffe ausgelöst, sondern bei allen allen eingehenden Schlägen/Zaubern von anderen Spielern/NPCs.

6. Göttliche Abyss Punkte, göttliche Medaillen
Diese Neuerungen können ausschließlich durch PvP erlangt werden und hierbei wiederum nur von anderen Spieleren. Um an die Punkte zu kommen, muss man reines PvP betreiben. Die Medaillien können mit Hilfe von Quests erlangt werden, bei denen man jeweils eine bestimmt Anzahl an Spieler-Kills benötigt. Starker Fokus auf reines PvP.

7. Manasteine und Änderungen bei Gegenständen mit +Tempo
Bei den Manasteinen wird es Änderungen für eine bessere Balance geben. Die Möglichkeiten, wie man seine Gegenstände sockelt werden sich ändern, es wird gegenstandsspezifische Manasteine geben: Manasteine für Speere, Manasteine für Dolche, Manasteine für Großschwerter, etc. alle werden in verschiedene Stufen verfügbar sein.

Ebenso wird bei Gegenständen mit +Tempo die Treffsicherheit verringert. Wahrscheinlich weil jeder auf diese Gegenstände aus ist.

8. Tezo's Instanz
Wie ich vorhin bereits erwähnte, wird es eine Boden-Abyss geben und damit neue Festungen und ebenfalls auch neue Abyss Instanzen. Tezo ist keine neue Karte, aber vom Typ her ähnlich wie Feuertempel oder Draupnir Höhle. Die Monster in dieser Instanz werden jedesmal per Zufallsgenerator auf der Karte verteilt, sobald die Gruppe sie betritt. Es wird anspruchsvoll bzw. nervend werden.

9. Aufwertung der Gegenstandsstufe
Es wird keine Anhebung der max. Stufe für Charaktere geben, aber man wird Gegenstände ähnlich wie den eigenen Charakter leveln können und deren Stufe aufwerten.

In etwa 3 Stufen, wenn man z.B. eine Waffe hat, hat diese mit Stufe I einen Angriffsschaden von 300, bei Stufe II 350 und bei Stufe III 400 Schaden. Immer dieselbe Waffe, aber man bekommt mehr aus ihr raus.


mfg
Geige

Quelle: http://aion.buffed.de/forum/topic/4070-18-patch/


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> 1.8 Patch
> 
> 7.
> 8.
> ...



wenn ich die punkte 7, 8 und 9 mal zusammenfassen darf :

Noch mehr RNG und grind  nice.

aber danke für die Info Geige


----------



## Kizna (2. Januar 2010)

Da fehlt eindeutig das Housing ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2010)

Das soll ja mit dem "Großen" Patch der in ferner Zeit irgendwann eventuell vielleicht kommt implementiert werden.

Aber solang man mit sowas hingehalten wird, während es zigtausend Bots gibt ( und den NA Foren zu urteilen nur in EU ), die Meleeklassen eh gearscht sind ( und nun die Attackspeed waffen generft werden ), geb ich NCSoft kein Geld, außer GW2 wird vorher released


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> während es zigtausend Bots gibt


Naja wir wollen ja nicht gleich übertreiben, die meisten bots die ich gesehen habe sind weg, geschweige denn die goldseller, die ich garnichtmehr oder nur für kurze zeit antreffe, lediglich in den lowgebieten fallen mir dann mal ein paar auf


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2010)

geh ma riften und in die asmowüste
Bot um Bot farmen um die Wette.

Es gibt immer nur spezielle gebiete, da sind sie aber dann richtig stark vertreten.

Goldseller sitzen teilweise auch 2 Tage im sanctum rum.

Gm´s ?  noch nie einen gesehen, geschweigedenn mit einem gesprochen nachdem ich pets zu bots erstellt habe, da das autoreporthunting ja anscheinend nichts bringt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es gibt immer nur spezielle gebiete, da sind sie aber dann richtig stark vertreten.


ja in den lowie Gebieten halt, da war ich lange nichtmehr, wobei ein paar freunde von mir heute den worldboss da in die morheim festung gekittet haben und da auch ein paar bots bei draufgegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Goldseller sitzen teilweise auch 2 Tage im sanctum rum.



Naja ich hab in pandä schon seit einigen Tagen mehr gesehen


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es gibt immer nur spezielle gebiete, da sind sie aber dann richtig stark vertreten.


ja in den lowie Gebieten halt, da war ich lange nichtmehr, wobei ein paar freunde von mir heute den worldboss da in die morheim festung gekittet haben und da auch ein paar bots bei draufgegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Goldseller sitzen teilweise auch 2 Tage im sanctum rum.



Naja ich hab in pandä schon seit einigen Tagen keine mehr gesehen


----------



## Kizna (2. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> ja in den lowie Gebieten halt, da war ich lange nichtmehr, wobei ein paar freunde von mir heute den worldboss da in die morheim festung gekittet haben und da auch ein paar bots bei draufgegangen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Low Level Gebiete trieft es. Man merkt schon das die Banwelle eingeschlagen hat. Der Goldpreis ist von zwei Euro auf fünf Euro gestiegen. Auserdem sind die 30 - 40 Gebiete momentan überschwemmt von Bots. Es kann keiner sagen das NCsoft nichts gegen Bots tut, nur machen sie es recht langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. gibt es etwas spaßigeres als mit einen Raidtruppe in Beluslan zu stehen und immer wieder den gleichen Bot umhauen der es einfach nicht lassen kann die becampte Straße zu nehmen?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (2. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Btw. gibt es etwas spaßigeres als mit einen Raidtruppe in Beluslan zu stehen und immer wieder den gleichen Bot umhauen der es einfach nicht lassen kann die becampte Straße zu nehmen?


Haben wir in heiron gemacht, am observatorium dort, da sind uns immer wieder 6 bots in die arme gelaufenund wir haben sie ne weile getötet bis wir alle den debuff haten weil wir zuviele niedrigstufige spieler getötet haben. Aber die bots waren echt agressiv und haben uns genauso wie die mobs anggriffen, war recht lustig


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Hey bitte leute, bleibt doch wenigstens in diesem Thread beim Thema und macht nicht wieder eine Bot und Grind diskussion draus :-(


----------



## Thoriumobi (3. Januar 2010)

Tja, wenn man in Bezug auf Aion nicht über Grinden oder Bots reden soll, was bleibt dann noch?


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man in Bezug auf Aion nicht über Grinden oder Bots reden soll, was bleibt dann noch?



Die Themeninhalte des möglichen Patches diskutieren.


----------



## Geige (3. Januar 2010)

Dann sag ich auch mal was dazu, ein neuer Abyss in dem nicht gefolgen werden kann sehe
ich mit gemsichten Gefühlen entgegen zum einen ist das ein buff für die Melee´s, die sich nichtmehr
beschweren können wie schwach sie doch im Luftkampf sind auch finde ich es gut, da sie die Festungen durch
das fehlende Flug element neu Designen können, dh. ohne blöder Kuppel und vl Leitern oder Belagerungstürme 
zum einnehmen eben dieser zur verfügung stellen, problematisch sehe ich es, dass eben das Flugelement mit dem Aion
immer so geworben hat in diesem neuem Content-Patch wegfällt.

Allianz Dredgion und das häufigere auftauchen ebene dieses schiffes finde ich dagegen sehr gut!
Neue Instanz finde ich auch gut, nur sollten sie es endlich hinbekommen, dass zu 100% bei jedem Run
etwas Blaues oder Goldenes vom Boss dropt, sonst verliert man schnell die Motivation hineinzugehen!


----------



## Kizna (3. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Allianz Dredgion und das häufigere auftauchen ebene dieses schiffes finde ich dagegen sehr gut!
> Neue Instanz finde ich auch gut, nur sollten sie es endlich hinbekommen, dass zu 100% bei jedem Run
> etwas Blaues oder Goldenes vom Boss dropt, sonst verliert man schnell die Motivation hineinzugehen!



100% ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel. Das würde nämlich das Handwerken wiederrum nicht mehr lohnenswert machen. Auserdem sehe ich mitlerweile einige Leute mit dem kompletten Set aus DP rumlaufen, also kann dort die Droprate auch nicht so schecht sein. Ist aber nur Spekulation, bis Level 50 fehlen mir noch knapp drei Level  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (3. Januar 2010)

Oh, da bist du aber schnell, ok 100% wären vl etwas zuviel aber dann sollten
wenigstens zu 50% Goldenes oder Blaues Teil und zu 50% irgendein Wertvolles 
Crafting-Material oder ein seltener Stigmastein dropen, hauptsache man geht nicht 
mit lehren Händen raus!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Januar 2010)

Wer sagt eigentlich, dass im Ground Abyss nur gelaufen werden kann ?
Und selbst wenn, sind den Melees die Ranged immer noch klar im Vorteil, da wir keine unbrechbaren Fears haben ( der Fear vom Templer z.B. wird bei eingehendem Schaden gebrochen, der vom SM nicht ), keine 10 sekunden CD Roots usw.....

Da herrscht einfach noch eine zu große ungleichheit.

Ich kann jetzt nur vom Templer sprechen, aber wir haben exakt 3 Möglichkeiten an einen gegner näher ranzukommen.
1. Der Pull mit 30 Sekunden CD der nicht durch ein Schild geht und dem ausgewichen werden kann.
2. Charge ( also der Speedbuff ) der n paar Sekunden hält und 4 Minuten CD hat.
3. der 4000 DP Skill der alles in vllt 15m zu uns zieht und 1h CD hat.

Und jetzt soll mir bitte einer erklären wie man so ernsthat PvP betreiben will.

p.s. wir ham auch nur einen wirklich sofort einsetzbaren ( ohne Schildblock ) Stun ( und nochn Stun mit GS als 3ter in ner Kombo )

Ich weiss das is derbes OT, aber der Patch verbessert nichts von all diesen dingen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> da viele Leute nur das buffed-Forum nutzen und es hier noch nicht
> erwähnt wurde möchte ich das hier auchnochmal Diskutieren:
> 
> ...




punkt 9 lol


----------



## Stancer (3. Januar 2010)

Und was ist daran "lol" ???


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. Januar 2010)

noch mehr grind als jetzt schon evtl? und ich hab kb meine teuer aufgewerteten items zu verlieren


----------



## OldboyX (3. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Oh, da bist du aber schnell, ok 100% wären vl etwas zuviel aber dann sollten
> wenigstens zu 50% Goldenes oder Blaues Teil und zu 50% irgendein Wertvolles
> Crafting-Material oder ein seltener Stigmastein dropen, hauptsache man geht nicht
> mit lehren Händen raus!



Ehrlich gesagt wäre ich auch dafür, dass Bosse zu 100% 1 grünes und 1 blaues item droppen. Zusätzlich sollte die Chance auf ein goldenes Item ca. verzehnfacht werden im Vergleich zu jetzt.

Ich war 24x in der Stahlharke bisher (alle Bosse gemacht und extra mitgezählt) und hab insgesamt 4 goldene Drops überhaupt gesehen, wovon für mich nichts dabei war. Die droprate sollte so gewählt sein, dass pro Boss eben Blaue Sachen droppen (auch um den Kinah-gain von Inis aufzubessern) und pro Run sollte im Schnitt mind. 1 goldenes Item (gesamt, nicht pro Boss) droppen.

Dadurch, dass man zu sechst ist und oft auch keiner das Teil dann brauchen wird können, ist das immer noch weit weit entfernt vom "WoW-Epic-Nachwerfen-Prinzip" und hebt aber gleichzeitig den Anreiz Inis zu besuchen auf ein vernünftiges Maß an. Es muss doch einen gesunden Mittelweg zwischen dem WoW-easymode und diesem lächerlichen Null-Drop-Aion-Content-Strecker-System geben. Ich habe jahrelang Everquest gespielt und bei Gott, das Game hatte eine zähe levelphase, xploss beim sterben usw. Doch wenn man sich zu irgend einem Boss gekämpft hatte, dann hatte der etwas dabei (nicht immer das Gesuchte, aber er hatte was dabei).

Gestern war ich 4h+ im Theolab, die gesamte Ini dauert einfach sehr sehr lange. Die XP pro Mob is mehr als lächerlich (Steelrake lower+upper gibt mehr obwohl die Mobs einfacher und niedriger im level sind) aber zum Glück gibt es grad double xp WE. Dennoch komme ich selbst als Templer mit 1h Schild deutlich besser weg, wenn ich in Theobomos solo die nonelites grinde - das ist ein Missverhältnis das es so nicht geben sollte.

Am Ende von den 4h hatten wir einen blauen Flux und 2 grüne (random drops) items. Nichts blaues und schon gar nichts goldenes. Das ist einfach deutlich zu wenig. Noch lächerlicher ist es, dass es zb. Steelrake Mitte einen Keymob gibt, der per se schon selten da ist. Dadurch erhält man Zugang zu einem extra Boss, der aber genauso schlecht (nichts) dropt wie alle anderen. Was ist da bitte der Sinn daran? Da freut man sich ja nichtmal über den "rare". Gerade "rares" sollten dann wenigstens immer was dabei haben.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und jetzt soll mir bitte einer erklären wie man so ernsthat PvP betreiben will.


G R U P P E

Und Templer muss sich ja nun wirklich nicht beschweren, was die aushalten^^ 


Und mein root hat leider einen 30sek cd wobei die meisten melees ja sowieso mit tränken vollgepackt sind


----------



## Kizna (3. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn, sind den Melees die Ranged immer noch klar im Vorteil, da wir keine unbrechbaren Fears haben ( der Fear vom Templer z.B. wird bei eingehendem Schaden gebrochen, der vom SM nicht ), keine 10 sekunden CD Roots usw.....



Hat sich bald gegessen, zumindestens was den SM Fear angeht. Der wird bald wie Sleep und Baumen durch Schaden gebrochen.

Was das Theolab angeht, wäre mir neu wenn da überhaupt etwas Goldenes dropen kann. Die Instanz ist für die 40er Skillbücher gedacht.

Stahlharke dropt mau ja, aber das macht halt das Handwerken atraktiver. Ich meine die Preiße sind jetzt schon im Keller für die grünen und blauen Sachen, mit einer erhöhten Droprate kann man dann alles wegschmeißen und wir wären beim Waffen craften von Lotro oder normales craften von WoW.

Auserdem soll man nicht auf halber Strecke über etwas urteilen. Wie schon geschrieben. Im Sanctum laufen mitlerweie einige 50er rum mit den kompletten DP Set, natürlich alles in Gold.  Vondaher scheint die Droprate auf 50 besser zu sein.


----------



## Virthu (3. Januar 2010)

edit: blubb. etwas überlesen, sorry.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> ...
> Was das Theolab angeht, wäre mir neu wenn da überhaupt etwas Goldenes dropen kann. Die Instanz ist für die 40er Skillbücher gedacht.
> 
> Stahlharke dropt mau ja, aber das macht halt das Handwerken atraktiver. Ich meine die Preiße sind jetzt schon im Keller für die grünen und blauen Sachen, mit einer erhöhten Droprate kann man dann alles wegschmeißen und wir wären beim Waffen craften von Lotro oder normales craften von WoW.
> ...



Da sprechen wir nicht vom selben Theolab. Ich rede von Theobomos Lab (für 48+) und nicht von Aetherogenetics Lab (für um die 41). Außerdem ist es absolut lächerlich irgendwelche 50er mit vollem Gold-Set hier als Maßstab heranzuziehen und es geht auch nicht um "ich will die besten items usw.". Es geht um das Gameplay per se und die Risk/Time/Reward Schraube und da stimmen bei Aion in erster Linie die Relationen nicht in vielerlei Hinsicht, daran wird sicher noch geschraubt werden, denn gerade eben Theobomos Lab ist zwar eine wunderschöne Ini, aber abseits der Quests die einen dorthin zwingen wird niemand freiwillig dort hineingehen. Sowohl XP als auch Loot - Anreize sind ungleich viel schlechter als sogar niedrigstufigere Alternativen - schade.

Es gab auch zwei Spieler auf Votan, die waren in der ersten Woche nach Release 50 - ist das jetzt der Maßstab? Dennoch war die Mehrheit der Spieler mit der Levelphase unglücklich und es wurde bereits massiv gegengesteuert (und es wird noch mehr in die Richtung passieren).


----------



## DruffDruff (3. Januar 2010)

Was Aion fehlt ist einfach Motivation auf lange Sicht gesehen. Du kannst in Aion nur GROSSE Dinge als Motivationsschub anstreben, es fehlen aber die kleinen Belohnungen, die unseren kleinen Hormonen einen Schub geben und ein Befriedigungs und Glücksgefühl auslösen. Das macht sogar Tetris besser ... In Aion gibt es nur lange Zeit nix und dann eine riesige Belohnung. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Empfindung ähnlich ist als wenn es nur eine kleine Belohnung gegeben hätte. Die Nachhaltigkeit ist ähnlich lang. 

Das ist wahrscheinlich auch einer der Hauptgründe wieso es kommerziell nicht mehr lange (ähnlich Tabula Rasa das von NCSoft ja auch herrlich verwurstet wurde) erfolgreich sein wird. Und NCSoft schliesst einfach Server, wenn es nicht mehr läuft. Die kennen da nix, das nächste Spiel steht ja schliesslich schon in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Kizna (3. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da sprechen wir nicht vom selben Theolab. Ich rede von Theobomos Lab (für 48+)
> 
> Es gab auch zwei Spieler auf Votan, die waren in der ersten Woche nach Release 50 - ist das jetzt der Maßstab? Dennoch war die Mehrheit der Spieler mit der Levelphase unglücklich und es wurde bereits massiv gegengesteuert (und es wird noch mehr in die Richtung passieren).



Ja verdammt ich denke etwas anderes als ich schreibe. Da hast du natürlich recht. Naja und was das leveln angeht solten wir bei der Wahrheit bleiben, es war nicht eine Woche. Hier der Beitrag dazu http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...=200&page=3

Weitherhin bin ich gegen eine starke Erhöhung der Droprate. Goldene Items solten weiterhin golden bleiben und nicht irgend ein belangloser Mist werden der nach einer Woche für das nächst beste Epic mit +2 mehr auf Crit  ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## Geige (4. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hat sich bald gegessen, zumindestens was den SM Fear angeht. Der wird bald wie Sleep und Baumen durch Schaden gebrochen.



What!?
Was?
Wie bitte!?


Wenn sie das durchsetzen, ist es Zeit für mich zu rerollen!
Denn was können wir als Beschwörer dann bitte noch was andere Klassen nicht eh besser können?
Der Schaden entfaltet sich erst über die Zeit hinweg und trotz fehlender Schadensanzeige bin ich mir sicher,
dass ein ähnlich ausgestatteter Jäger, Gladi, Sorc oder was auch immer mehr Schaden macht, dann kommt bei uns
noch dazu, dass die Pets 0% mit der Ausrüstung Skalieren, soll heißen auf 50 mit gutem EQ ist mein Pet immer noch so
schwach wie das von jemandem der gerade frisch 50 geworden ist, da auchnoch 50% des Schadens von unserem Pet kommt
bricht uns auf 50 sowieso dann etwas Schaden weg.
In Festugnskämpfen ist eh nur ein Beschwörer von nutzen, da sich die Dot´s aller Beschwörer gegenseitig überschreiben (übrigens ganz
tolle Leistung Nc!)
Der CC im Gruppen PvE also in Instanzen ist auch praktisch nicht existent, Fear ist da nutzlos, da der gefearte Mob zu 95% Adds zieht
und Zügelung hält nicht lange genug um es als vollwertiges CC durchgehen zu lassen!
Das wirklich einzige, das wir Beschwörer können und wo wir glänzen ist das Single oder Gruppen PvP dank unserem Fear sind wir der Albtraum
jedes Gegners, sollte Fear durch Schaden brechen sind wir nichts weiteres als ein 5. Klassiger Zauberer ohne CC!

Wenn sie das durchsetzen aht der Beschwörer seine daseinsberechtigung verloren, bevor man soetwas fordert sollte man sich doch mal 
überlegen ob man selber nciht auch etwas kann das etwas Stark ist und das die Beschwörer gerne hätten,
ich könnte z.b. jahrelang rummjammern wie ungerecht doch die hohen Schadensspitzen des Jägers mit vernünftigem EQ (Crit Rate 35% oder höher)
ist oder wie gemein es doch ist, dass mich Gladiatoren in diesem dummen Luftgefängnis festhalten können, denn wenn sie erstmal so nah sind
bin ich zu 99% tot, oder wie furchtbar ungerecht diese Zauberer doch sind, weil sie durchgehend Schaden machen von dem jeder Beschwörer 
nur träumen kann, entweder bekomme ich ab 40 so gute Schadensfähigkeiten, dass ein Fear nerv angebracht ist, wenn ich mir die Tooltips so durchlese ist
das nicht der Fall oder ich sage vorraus, dass die BEschwörer population stark zurückgeht!
Wenn Nc auf die ganze jammernde Com in diesem Masse hört steht uns ein WoW-2 schon sicher bevor!

Bin jetzt echt extrem Sauer!


----------



## Deadwool (4. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich auch einer der Hauptgründe wieso es kommerziell nicht mehr lange (ähnlich Tabula Rasa das von NCSoft ja auch herrlich verwurstet wurde) erfolgreich sein wird.


Wow ... Wie machst du das ? Du weisst bereits dass es nicht lange erfolgreich sein wird. Lediglich über die Gründe bist du dir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich möchte auch Hellseher werden wenn ich mal gross bin.

@Topic
Aion hat sehr wohl die kleinen Belohnungen die ein gutes MMO ausmachen. Genau deswegen gefällt es mir nämlich. Beispiele (Elyos): 

Level 9 : Klassenwahl, Flugfähigkeit
Level 20: Eltnen Questgebiet, Stigmaquest => erste Stigmen einsetzen
Level 25: Abyss Zugang, erste Instanz Nochsana
Level 30: Heiron Questgebiet, bessere Flügel, die zweite Instanz Feuertempel, Würfelerweiterung, Daeva Rüstung
Level 35: Erste Festungsinstanzen
Level 40: neue Instanzen Stahlharke (mit Quests für hochwertige Rüstungen), Lepharisten Geheimlabor (Klassenbücher), noch bessere Flügel, mehr Stigmen, Xenophon (epische Questreihe mit sehr guter Waffe als Belohnung)
von 41-44: neue Instanzen Draupnir Höhle, Indratu, Alquimia
Level 45: Theobomos Questgebiet, Erweiterung der Stigmasystems mit sehr guten neuen Kettenstigmen
ab 45: neue Instanzen Dredgion, Theobomos Forschungszentrum (ursprüngliche "Endgame" Instanz) , Dark Poeta ("Endgame" Instanz seit Patch 1.5), neue epische Waffenquestreihe (Drachengott Waffen)

Es gibt noch mehr solcher Belohnungen. Das sind ein paar die mir grad eingefallen sind und die mir persönlich wichtig sind. Dazu kommt noch das Abenteuer "Finanzierung". AION wird mit jedem Level teurer. Ich hab mehrere Berufe gemacht. Einen davon bis zum Experten. Heute verdiene ich damit täglich mehrere Millionen Kinahs, ohne je beim Goldseller gekauft zu haben.   

Age of Conan hat mich damals dazu gebracht aufzuhören, weil dem Spiel genau das gefehlt hat. Diese motivierenden kleinen Errungenschaften auf die man sich alle paar Level freuen konnte.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja verdammt ich denke etwas anderes als ich schreibe. Da hast du natürlich recht. Naja und was das leveln angeht solten wir bei der Wahrheit bleiben, es war nicht eine Woche. Hier der Beitrag dazu http://de.aiononline.com/board/notices/vie...=200&page=3
> 
> Weitherhin bin ich gegen eine starke Erhöhung der Droprate. Goldene Items solten weiterhin golden bleiben und nicht irgend ein belangloser Mist werden der nach einer Woche für das nächst beste Epic mit +2 mehr auf Crit  ausgetauscht wird.



Ob es nun 1 Woche oder 2 waren tut nichts zur Sache und ich denke du hast auch verstanden worum es geht. 2 Spieler die auf konstanter Basis 16h am Tag gegrindet haben als Maßstab heranzuziehen ist einfach idiotisch. Genauso verhält es sich mit den 50ern die full DP sets haben - sind sicherlich Leute die einen Job haben, Familie, 3x die Woche Sport treiben und unter 15h die Woche spielen....... NOT.

Aion bietet für den "hardcore" Spieler einiges, keine Frage. Der hat viel Zeit, farmt und grindet sich das 50er Quest set oder Poeta oder PVP items etc. plant Gruppen-PVP ein, geht mit Freunden riften usw. (alles Dinge, die man nicht mal eben so in 30 Minuten macht). Nur darunter, für die Leute die weniger Zeit haben bietet es einfach wenig bis nichts. Es gibt kein "schwächeres Set", das auch für casuals zugänglich ist. Es gibt kein PVP, das auch ein casual der mal eben für ne Stunde einloggt zwanglos bestreiten kann und auch keine PVE-Inhalte außer solo-grind (elite für die Kiter, non-elite für den Rest). Natürlich kann man craften, aber ohne viel Kinah geht dabei auch nichts und viel Kinah hat man - wenn man viel spielt (von illegalem Kauf einmal abgesehen), nebenbei braucht auch das craften sehr viel Zeit.

Wie schon öfter betont geht es mir nicht darum, dass jeder alles haben sollte. Nur ist Aion eher so gestaltet, dass man entweder 0 oder 100 hat und dazwischen sind die Spielmöglichkeiten sehr dünn, was man besonders ab 45+ merkt. In der Stahlharke freuen sich die Leute noch über den Hut (Hairpins) und die Handschuhe (beutel) beides Dinge für die ein echter casual auch schonmal jeweils eine Woche mind. braucht, die Weinquest (im Idealfall in 24 Runs schaffbar) für die Schultern z.b. ist aber etwas das die wenigsten machen. Alles was danach kommt ist mit sehr großem Zeitaufwand verbunden.

PS:
@ Deadwool

Das ist eine sehr schöne Liste, nun versuch daneben mal eine Zeitlinie hinzustellen, wie lange man in etwa braucht von jeweils einem Schritt zum nächsten, wenn man ein Gelegenheitsspieler ist, der ca. 2h pro Tag spielt, am WE 4 (insgesamt 18 Stunden, was eh schon hoch angesetzt ist, ein wirklicher casual spielt mit Sicherheit weniger).

Dann braucht man schon von Stufe 35 bis 40 (gerechnet, dass man nicht jede Sekunde Online-Zeit in effizientes grinden investiert, was unrealistisch ist, gerade für einen casual) einen ganzen Monat. 1x pro Woche darf man sich ca. über einen levelup und alle 3 levels über neue Skills. Da das Leveln auch mäßig abwechslungreich ist, bleibt der Spielspaß den Grindliebhabern vorbehalten. Eine 2-stündige Casual Session, in der man vielleicht 4 von 20 Bubbles schafft hinterlässt bei manchen eben keine so tolle Spielerfahrung.

Als Templer habe ich immer in Instanzen gelevelt, doch mit Gruppensuche Anreise und der ein oder anderen Komplikation braucht man für einen Instanzen Run immer mehr als 1 Stunde. Oft genug braucht man mehr als 2h. In der Stahlharke (lower und upper mit quests, rausrennen usw.) oft genug auch 3h+ am Stück. Diese Art Spielweise fällt für sehr viele Leute aus zeitökonomischen Gründen einfach flach.


----------



## Kizna (4. Januar 2010)

Genau das ist es Oldboy. Hier besteht die Frage wieviel Zeit man in ein Spiel investieren will. Sämmtliche Freizeit die ich neben Club Aktivitäten, Freundin und Sudium habe fliest bei mir in Aion rein. Klar bleiben dafür viele andere Projekte auf dem Weg hängen, dafür allerdings habe ich auch den vollen Spaß an einer Sache.

Für Casuals ist Aion so wie es im Moment ist nicht wirklich spielbar. Menschen die gerne etwas mehr Zeit in ein Spiel investieren werden dafür allerdings doppelt blohnt.


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Und was ist so tragisch daran, wenn man von Level 35 bis 40 1 monat braucht ? Wenn mir das Spiel Spass macht ist das doch völlig unrelevant.

Aber leider ist das ja auch so ein Glaube, der sich mittlerweile Festgesetzt hat, das man möglichst schnell Max Level sein muss, da man ja sonst was verpasst und das das richtige Spiel angeblich erst auf 50 anfängt....
Diese Denkweise findet man übrigens in jedem MMO mittlerweile.

Meine Vermutung liegt ja auf dem "Esport" und "E-Penis"-Denken von vielen Spielern. Die Leute glauben sie stehen in direkter Konkurrenz zu allen anderen und müssten die Besten sein. Ohh Spieler X ist schon seit 3 Wochen 50 und hat schon das Epische Set.... ich bin nur 40 und verlier jeden Tag Boden zu ihm.... Scheiss Spiel....

Ich hab damals in Daoc für meinen ersten 50er gut 1 Jahr gebraucht bis er 50 war und hatte so viel Spass ohne Ende.

Ich hoffe ja, das irgendwann mal ein MMO kommt, wo man direkt auf maximalen Level startet, mit allen erlernbaren Skills etc. und mal sehen was die Leute dann sagen. Ich wette dann wird gerade gemeckert, weil es kein Leveln gibt...


----------



## OldboyX (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und was ist so tragisch daran, wenn man von Level 35 bis 40 1 monat braucht ? Wenn mir das Spiel Spass macht ist das doch völlig unrelevant.
> 
> Aber leider ist das ja auch so ein Glaube, der sich mittlerweile Festgesetzt hat, das man möglichst schnell Max Level sein muss, da man ja sonst was verpasst und das das richtige Spiel angeblich erst auf 50 anfängt....
> Diese Denkweise findet man übrigens in jedem MMO mittlerweile.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht alles ist gleich mit den "Esport - Roxxor Kiddy - E-Penis" abzutun. Gerade casuals interessieren sich dafür herzlich wenig. Ein casual will ein kurzweiliges und unterhaltsames Vergnüngen für zwischendurch. Er beteiligt sich nicht am "Top 10 Spieler des Servers" Wettbewerb und es geht ihm am Arsch vorbei, ob seine Gilde/Legion/Sippe nun den worlfirst-weiß-der-Geier-was gelegt hat, denn bei dieser Aktion um 2:30h früh war er eh nicht dabei.

Der Punkt ist, dass der Weg Spaß machen muss und Spiele werden von der breiten Masse meist dann als "spaßig" oder "unterhaltsam" empfunden, wenn sie kurzweilig und abwechslungsreich sind. Gerade diese beiden Dinge bietet Aion nur sehr begrenzt. Daneben ist bei jedem "Progression" Spiel auch die Frage wichtig, wie der Spieler diese "Progression" eben "spürt" und in Aion hat man als Casual eben ständig das Gefühl "es geht nichts weiter" und das führt zum Gefühl "es bringt ja eh nichts" und das führt zur Entscheidung "ach wegen der halben Stunde logge ich nicht mehr ein" und irgendwann lässt man es ganz sein.

Ich habe mit Freunden lange diskutiert, auch versucht sie dazu zu bewegen bei Aion zu bleiben und dem Spiel noch eine Chance zu geben (die meisten haben Aion auch den Rücken gekehrt - I am still going strong, hab aber auch deutlich mehr Zeit als die und dennoch sehr viel weniger Zeit als die ganzen 50er mit full gold) und am Ende kam von allen dasselbe:

Die Grafik und Technik waren super, auch das Kampfsystem usw.

ABER

man logt ein, hat zwischen 30 Minuten und 2h Zeit zu spielen - was macht man?

Meist bleibt einfach nur das Grinden. PVP muss man erst mühsam suchen (Zeitaufwand, Riftsuche, Gruppensuche) und wenn man nicht 45+ ist stehen die Chancen gut, dass man sehr schnell getötet wird (Frusterlebnis, Zeitaufwand). Bedingt durch das PVP-System hat man auch sehr selten eine einigermaßen faire PVP-Situation und 5:1 (oder lvl 50 vs lvl 30) getötet werden ist genausowenig lustig wie 5:1 jemanden zu töten. Gruppen PVE muss man erst mühsam suchen (Zeitaufwand) und für Instanzen reicht die Zeit in der Regel gar nicht aus - außerdem ist man gebunden und überschreitet dann oft sein Zeitbudget weil man dann doch nicht 30 Minuten vor dem Boss einfach offline gehen will usw. 

Diese Freunde sind zu WoW zurück mit dem Hauptargument, dass sie mal eben zwischendurch 2-3 BGs spielen können (Zeitaufwand 1 BG = zwischen 10 und 20 Minuten, abbrechen ist jederzeit problemlos möglich) oder mal eben zwischendurch eine PVE Ini machen können (Zeitaufwand 30 Minuten, manchmal auch weniger) oder mal eben zwischendurch ein paar Arena-Matches bestreiten können (Zeitaufwand völlig frei einteilbar) und am Wochenende, wenn sie mal 4h am Stück Zeit haben auch an einem Raid teilnehmen können. Dazwischen kann man AH Geschäfte machen, ein paar Kräuter sammeln gehen, das ein oder andere Achievement versuchen, Duelle bestreiten oder auch etwas craften, Tagesquests erledigen und und und.

Nun mag ich Aion sehr gerne und mich stört an WoW vieles, aber dieses Argument meiner Kumpels verstehe ich völlig und ich muss ihnen auch Recht geben. Besonders jetzt in der Weihnachtszeit hatte ich auch kaum Zeit zu spielen aufgrund von Familienbesuchen und anderen Unternehmungen. Klar hätte ich zwischendurch mal eine Stunde oder so gehabt während man auf etwas oder irgendwen gewartet hat. Doch dann blieb mir mit meinem 48er Templer nicht viel, was ich hätte machen können außer eben in Theobomos non-elites zu grinden und das ist mir persönlich zu doof, da log ich lieber gar nicht erst ein. Mit einem kleinen Zeitbudget kann man sich auch kaum Item-Ziele stecken, da es wirklich wenig gibt, was man überhaupt erreichen kann (und auch hier geht es nicht um die Endgame-Uber-Items, die sollen ruhig den "hardcorelern" vorbehalten bleiben, dann hat man als casuals immer was zum Staunen).


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Deine Freunde haben WoW aber sicher nicht zu Classic Zeiten gespielt, wo man für eine Instanz (MC, Zul gurub, AQ) mal eben 4-5Std gebraucht hat oder ? 
Oder das man 3 Std warten musste bis mal ein BG aufging...
WoW war zu anfangs nicht sonderlich anders, eher sogar noch Grindlastiger. Wer keine 8Std Zeit mitbrachte konnte ausser Ruf-Farmen eigentlich nichts machen.

Aion steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, aber wenn man nun hergeht und den gesamten Inhalt innerhalb von 30min erspielbar macht sitzen die Spieler sehr schnell auf dem trockenen. Quasi das was 1 Monat nach BC und Lichking und momentan in WoW herrscht... langeweile, weil die Leute nichts zu tun haben.

Eine Entwicklung, das alles leichter wird, wird sicher irgendwann kommen aber erst wenn ein bestimmter Anteil der spieler es so geschafft hat. Dann wirft man auch dem Rest einen Knochen zu, damit diese auch die High End Items bekommen.
In Daoc gab es z.b. immer wieder kleine Anhebungen der erzielten Reichspunkte, die man pro Gegner bekam, womit die hohen Reichsränge sehr viel schneller erreicht wurden. Aber das war ein Prozess über Jahre.

Solche Erleichterungen sind vor allem an neue Spieler gerichtet, damit diese schneller zum Rest aufschliessen können. Es sollen gleiche Bedingungen für alle geschaffen werden.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Deine Freunde haben WoW aber sicher nicht zu Classic Zeiten gespielt, wo man für eine Instanz (MC, Zul gurub, AQ) mal eben 4-5Std gebraucht hat oder ?
> Oder das man 3 Std warten musste bis mal ein BG aufging...
> WoW war zu anfangs nicht sonderlich anders, eher sogar noch Grindlastiger. Wer keine 8Std Zeit mitbrachte konnte ausser Ruf-Farmen eigentlich nichts machen.
> 
> ...



Doch haben sie. Aber MC, Zul Gurub oder AQ waren immer schon Raidinstanzen, du verwechselst da etwas. Nichts was man unbedingt bestreiten musste / wollte. Der Rest der Dinge ist wohl stark übertrieben. In WoW konnte man immer schon ganz alleine und ungezwungen Questen, Grinden, 5er Instanzen bestreiten (die immer schon recht kurz und kurzweilig waren, wenn auch nicht so kurz wie heutzutage) sowie BGs spielen. Es mag sein, dass auf bestimmten Servern ewig keine BGs aufgingen, aber ein AV war zumindest auf meinem Server immer offen, an dem man teilnehmen konnte.
8 Stunden (am Stück) brauchte man für nichts in WoW, keine Ahnung wovon du redest.

Und letztlich ist es müßig, wenn hier immer wieder Leute Vergleiche anstellen zwischen "von vor 5 Jahren" und jetzt. Keine Frage, WoW war früher nicht so casual-freundlich wie jetzt. Das ist aber für die Entscheidung, die jeder Kunde mit der aktuellen Marktsituation trifft, völlig irrelevant und somit als Argument im Falle meiner Kumpels völlig unbrauchbar.

Wie alles andere, entwickelt sich auch das MMO-Genre weiter und ein Hauptgrund für die Spielermassen, die WOW gewinnen konnte ist auch gerade der, dass es im Vergleich zu anderen (zum Release von WoW aktuellen) MMOs um ein vielfaches casual-freundlicher war. Aion geht hier einen Schritt zurück in die Ära vor WoW, wo man noch über Mobs grinden gelevelt hat und Quests eine seltene Beigabe waren.


PS: Bevor das hier ausartet möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich Aion nach wie vor aktiv spiele und mir das Spiel sehr gut gefällt. Doch viele Argumente, die hier gegen Aion gebracht werden, lassen sich nicht von der Hand weisen und eines davon ist definitiv die Tatsache, dass für Casuals ab einem bestimmten Levelbereich sehr wenig geboten wird.

In den Bereichen "casual friendliness" (insbesondere zugänglicheres PVP, abwechslungsreicheres und kurzweiliges Gruppen PVE, abwechslungsreichere Levelphase für Nicht-Grinder usw.) wird Aion stark zulegen müssen, wenn NCSoft wünscht, dass Aion langfristig wachsen kann. Ansonsten ist es auch nicht weiter schlimm, da Aion finanziell gesehen bereits ein Riesenerfolg war und NCSoft mit Blade&Soul und GW2 zwei weitere Produkte in der Hinterhand hat. Da bleibt wohl nur die Frage, ob man Aion zu dem Spiel machen will, dass man im Visions-Trailer gesehen hat (mit Housing, Jahreszeiten usw.) oder ob man sich bei NCSoft vollständig auf die zukünftigen Projekte konzentriert.

Sicher ist für mich nur, dass Aion in seiner jetzigen Form zu wenig bietet um im Westen ein Massenerfolg zu bleiben und es hängt von NCSoft ab, wie schnell und gut hier nachgebessert wird. Die Möglichkeiten wären auf jeden Fall gegeben, vor allem da man die Ressourcen wirklich in Content-Erweiterung und Verbesserung stecken kann, da das technische Grundgerüst wirklich sehr gut und solide ist.


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Das Aion nach deinen Worten einen Schritt zurück geht in die Zeit vor WoW, gefällt mir ja gerade so, denn für mich ist das wieder ein Schritt in Richtung richtiges MMORPG wie Everquest oder Ultima Online, wo RP und das treffen mit anderen Spielern das wichtigste ist und nicht dem hinterherjagen irgenwelcher lila Pixel.

WoW war für mich ein Rückschritt in dem Genre. Weg vom klassischen MMORPG, hin zu einem Diablo-Ähnlichen-System für die Masse. Der Begriff "MMO" entstand immerhin erst nach der WoW Erfolgswelle, denn das "RPG" wurde durch WoW quasi ausgerottet !


----------



## Sin (4. Januar 2010)

Naja nicht ganz, in diablo klatscht man 10 mobs in 2 sekunden, in wow schafft man "nur" 5 Mobs in 5 sekunden.


----------



## Boccanegra (4. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz, in diablo klatscht man 10 mobs in 2 sekunden, in wow schafft man "nur" 5 Mobs in 5 sekunden.


Als Magier schafft man auch weiterhin bei WOW  10 Mobs locker. Gibt ja jetzt den bösen Witz: was unterscheidet das süße Lämmchen im Wald von Elwyn vom Max-Level-Mob? Beim Max-Level-Mob muss man 2x zuschlagen.


----------



## samuraji (4. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Naja wir wollen ja nicht gleich übertreiben, die meisten bots die ich gesehen habe sind weg, geschweige denn die goldseller, die ich garnichtmehr oder nur für kurze zeit antreffe, lediglich in den lowgebieten fallen mir dann mal ein paar auf





lohnt es sich denn überhaupt mit aion anzufangen? interessieren würde mich es schon,- nur leider scheint es nur negative schlagzeilen zu geben, das mich schon sehr abschrecken lsst.


----------



## Nàrdinel (4. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Der CC im Gruppen PvE also in Instanzen ist auch praktisch nicht existent, Fear ist da nutzlos, da der gefearte Mob zu 95% Adds zieht
> und Zügelung hält nicht lange genug um es als vollwertiges CC durchgehen zu lassen!
> Das wirklich einzige, das wir Beschwörer können und wo wir glänzen ist das Single oder Gruppen PvP dank unserem Fear sind wir der Albtraum
> jedes Gegners, sollte Fear durch Schaden brechen sind wir nichts weiteres als ein 5. Klassiger Zauberer ohne CC!
> ...




*hust*

Das Fear so ziemlich zu 100% kontrollierbar! Beschäftige dich bitte mal ein bisschen mit deiner Klasse..... Der Root hält lange genug um derweil einen anderen Mob umzuhauen... 
das mit dem Pet stimmt wohl aber es reicht ja wohl auch was an Schaden macht. Und mit dem Geist schwächen Stigma und ähnlichem bekommst 2k-4k Hits raus, das reicht ja wohl. Ich finde es nicht sooo schlimm das das Fear gebrochen werden kann. Kommt drauf an ob es dann wirklich bei jedem pkt Schaden bricht oder nur eine Chance hat.
Und die Behauptung wir wären 5. klassige Zauberer ohne CC ist echt eine Frechheit!!!
Ich bin auch grad extrem sauer -.-

Die Änderungen mit dem PvP klingen ganz gut so btw. Mal schauen, was kommt.


----------



## Stancer (4. Januar 2010)

Nochwas um mal zu zeigen wie ich mir ein echtes MMORPG vorstelle, dafür müsste sich die Denkweise der Spieler aber auch grundlegend ändern.

Damals in UO hat sich niemand über fehlenden Content oder Imba-Items etc. beschwert. Die Welt an sich war eigentlich ziemlich trist und leer. Aber es waren die Spieler selber, die der Welt Leben einhauchten.

Ich kann das immer wieder erzählen, einfach weil diese Spieler mich am meisten beeindruckt haben. Es gab damals eine Gilde die nannte sich "Da Orkz" und die gaben sich Orknamen, zogen sich an wie Orks (Crap-Items) und redeten sogar wie Orks. Dazu gingen sie nie in Städte und trieben sich meistens in der Nähe von NPC-Orklagern herum und verteidigten ihre "Brüder". 
Es gab dann ein Event, wo Orks die Städte angriffen und die Spieler sollten die Städte dann verteidigen. Diese Gilde tötete dann mal kurzerhand die Spieler in den Städten und sorgten dafür, das der Angriff auf Trinsic (Stadt in der UO Welt) nicht abgewehrt werden konnte und die Stadt dann ein paar Wochen unter Orkischer Herrschaft stand, bis die Spieler selber eine Streitmacht aufstellten und die Stadt zurück eroberten.

DAS ist für mich ein MMORPG und das war nur ein kleines Beispiel.

Da gab es den Dieb, der versuchte die Leute zu bestehlen. Wegelagerer, die Wegzoll von den Abenteurern verlangten, den Tierzähmer, der mit Drachen handelte etc.
Gilden, die sich der Jagd auf Playerkiller verschrieben hatten und regelmäßig Treibjagden veranstalteten. Piratengilden, die das Meer unsicher machten und und und....

Die Welt lebte durch die Spieler und der Phantasie waren keine Grenzen gesetzt, da alles irgendwie möglich war.

Heutige MMO sind nicht mehr wie nen Kinofilm. Man schaltet ihn ein, lehnt sich zurück und geniesst, denn das Spiel sagt einem ja alles, was man machen muss !


----------



## DruffDruff (4. Januar 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Wow ... Wie machst du das ? Du weisst bereits dass es nicht lange erfolgreich sein wird. Lediglich über die Gründe bist du dir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich möchte auch Hellseher werden wenn ich mal gross bin.



Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht über NCSoft und die Ableger in den USA und Europa. Seit 2007 wurde in Brighton ein Großteil der Mitarbeiter (überwiegend Communitymanagement -> woran es im Moment am meisten hapert) entlassen. Größtenteils mitverantwortlich ist dafür der Flop von Tabula Rara. NCSoft verlagert nicht, sondern kündigt lieber und lässt alle Köpfe rollen.
Es war ja im Vorfeld abzusehen welche Verkaufszahlen AION in der EU/US erzielen wird (das ist jetzt Ironie) und daher hätte man sich im Vorfeld um ausreichend Supportmitarbeiter kümmern können. NCSoft geht aber lieber den anderen Weg und lässt ERST die Community ins Spiel zu und kümmert sich danach um das Handling eben dieser.

Aion gefällt einem Großteil der MMO Gemeinde (wovon ein großer Teil übersättigt von WoW kam) einfach nicht und von den 1 Mio verkauften Accounts, spielen nur noch ein Bruchteil aktiv im Moment. Genaue zahlen werden wir hier niemals zu Gesicht bekommen, da NCSoft SOFORT das Gesicht verlieren würde.

NCSoft hat folgendes mit EU/NA Aion Lunch erreicht:

1 Mio * 50 - 60 Euro fürs Spiel
+
800.000*3*13 Euro (der Großteil der Spieler wollte natürlich erstmal Aion kennenlernen, wobei nicht wenige schon nach dem Testmonat gequittet haben)

= 50mio + 31mio

= 81mio Einnahmen

Davon muss man dann noch recht geringe Kosten abziehen (Server, Personal - diese sind in der Regel am höchsten, aber NCSoft ist ja nicht dumm gewesen aus dem Gewinnstandpunkt). Selbst wenn sie in 6 Monaten die Server abschalten, so hat Aion NCSoft erheblichen Gewinn gebracht. Wenn jetzt noch genug User auf die Premiumdienste zugreifen (die ja freundlicherweise vor notwendigen Contentveränderungen), dann evtl. sogar länger. Solange es $$$ zu verdienen gibt wird das Spiel weiterlaufen.

NCSoft arbeitet grade parallel an Blade and Soul. Es steht auf dem MMO Markt in direkter Konkurrenz zu Aion. Was passiert jetzt, wenn Blade and Soul erfolgreicher wird als Aion und wenn der Publisher nicht von Spielern, sondern von Managern geführt wird? Du darfst 3x raten -> Aion wird einfach dicht gemacht. Die Leute interessieren sich für schwarze Zahlen und nicht für irgendwelche belastendenden Anhängsel. (siehe Tabula Rasa, die haben einfach kurzen Prozess gemacht)

Da das Spiel in Asien bisher erfolgreich lief (du kannst dir gerne mal das Aion Korea Forum übersetzen lassen, dort wird auch über Spielermangel mittlerweile geklagt und die Kritikpunkte wieso sie alle leaven sind ähnlich denen hier - die Asiaten sind gar nicht soo anders wie immer behauptet wird - vor allem haben die Asiaten zig Alternativen für Aion)





> @Topic
> Aion hat sehr wohl die kleinen Belohnungen die ein gutes MMO ausmachen. Genau deswegen gefällt es mir nämlich. Beispiele (Elyos):
> 
> Level 9 : Klassenwahl, Flugfähigkeit
> ...



Wie die Psychologie hinter Spielerbelohnung funktioniert hast du auf jeden Fall nicht verstanden.


----------



## Sin (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nochwas um mal zu zeigen wie ich mir ein echtes MMORPG vorstelle, dafür müsste sich die Denkweise der Spieler aber auch grundlegend ändern.
> 
> Damals in UO hat sich niemand über fehlenden Content oder Imba-Items etc. beschwert. Die Welt an sich war eigentlich ziemlich trist und leer. Aber es waren die Spieler selber, die der Welt Leben einhauchten.
> 
> ...



Sowas wird heute aber nicht mehr passieren, da es dafür keine Belohnung/Ruf/Epics gibs :-(


----------



## OldboyX (4. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nochwas um mal zu zeigen wie ich mir ein echtes MMORPG vorstelle, dafür müsste sich die Denkweise der Spieler aber auch grundlegend ändern.
> 
> Damals in UO hat sich niemand über fehlenden Content oder Imba-Items etc. beschwert. Die Welt an sich war eigentlich ziemlich trist und leer. Aber es waren die Spieler selber, die der Welt Leben einhauchten.
> ...



Ein erfolgreiches Spiel muss aber eben den Geist der Spieler treffen und nicht versuchen, die Denkweise der Spieler grundlegend zu ändern. Das ist utopisch und wird nicht passieren. 

Meiner Meinung nach war die erste Generation von MMORPGs noch von Leuten besiedelt, die mit RP etwas am Hut hatten. Viele kamen aus der Pen & Paper Ecke oder waren zumindest zu einem Teil deshalb in diesen Spielen, weil man sich global vernetzte und Menschen von überallher kennen lernen konnte. Das hat die Menschen fasziniert (ich habe mein erstes MMO gespielt bevor ich ein Handy hatte....). Darüber hinaus waren diese Spieler es gewohnt, die Spielwelt mit ihrer Fantasie zu beleben.

Heutzutage ist dieser Aspekt für die Einsteiger absolut langweilig. Keiner interessiert sich dafür, das kennt jeder schon von MSN, ICQ, Skype, Chatrooms, dem Handy usw. Die Mehrheit der MMO-Spieler von heute würde Leute, die sich im Kreis hinsetzen und gemeinschaftlich eine Geschichte "erleben" in der jeder eine Rolle spielt als "kranke freaks" bezeichnen (was sich auch immer ziemlich deutlich in der Anzahl von RP-Servern spiegelt und wie viel RP dort wirklich betrieben wird).

Insofern wird dieser Pioniergeist, den viele der älteren MMO-Generation bei ihrem jeweiligen Erst-spiel erlebt haben in dieser Form von keinem Spiel je wieder zurückgebracht werden können. Genauso wie jemand aus meiner Generation niemals das Erlebnis des ersten Films so wahrnehmen kann, wie jemand der vor und nach dessen Erfindung gelebt hat. Damit bin ich aufgewachsen und ich kann mir zwar vor Augen halten, welch "Wunder" das gewesen sein muss, aber die Begeisterung nachempfinden kann ich nicht und an den ersten Film den ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der MMO-Spieler von heute würde Leute, die sich im Kreis hinsetzen und gemeinschaftlich eine Geschichte "erleben" in der jeder eine Rolle spielt als "kranke freaks" bezeichnen (was sich auch immer ziemlich deutlich in der Anzahl von RP-Servern spiegelt und wie viel RP dort wirklich betrieben wird).


Da darf ich Dir sagen: das war auch damals schon so.


----------



## Deadwool (5. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Wie die Psychologie hinter Spielerbelohnung funktioniert hast du auf jeden Fall nicht verstanden.


Oha, dann bilde ich mir vermutlich nur ein motiviert zu sein. Danke für die Belehrung.
Und was deine naive Zahlenmeierei angeht: Blade and Soul mit AION zu vergleichen ist etwa so wie wenn WoW Spieler Angst haben müssten ihr goldenes Kalb würde zu Gunsten von Diablo 3 geschlachtet, wenn es rauskommt.


----------



## Stancer (5. Januar 2010)

Ich muss immer dran denken wie es früher war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals :

Normalspieler = Spieler, die das Spiel geniessen, sich treiben liessen und vor allem spielten um mit anderen etwas zusammen zu unternehmen
Freaks = Spieler die Powerleveln und nur auf ein einziges Ziel permanent hinarbeiten sowie Spieler, die sich Kindisch verhalten

Heute :
Normalspieler = Spieler die Powerleveln und nur auf ein einziges Ziel permanent hinarbeiten sowie Spieler, die sich Kindisch verhalten
Freaks = Spieler, die das Spiel geniessen, sich treiben liessen und vor allem spielen um mit anderen etwas zusammen zu unternehmen

Und es ist leider so, das dieser Wechsel mit WoW statt gefunden hat !

Ok das mit den Normalspielern heute ist vielleicht übertrieben aber die Spielweisen, die viele heute als "Normal" ansehen sind damals in UO z.b. in keinster Weise geduldet worden. "Powerleveling" führte innerhalb kürzester Zeit zum Ban, genauso wie das beleidigen anderer Spieler. Die GM´s gingen da recht gnadenlos gegen unsoziales Verhalten vor. Unvergessen das Ingame-Gefängnis in UO, wo man seine Zeit quasi Online absitzen musste und ab und an kam nen GM vorbei und hat geschaut das man auch ja nicht Afk ist.

Die Ingame-Beobachtung müsste viel grösser sein, denn leider hat das soziale Verhalten in den letzten 10 Jahren drastisch abgenommen, was wohl vor allem damit zusammen hängt, das Flatrates rauskamen und somit auch 12 Jährige ohne soziale Kompetenzen Zugang zu solchen Spielen bekamen.
Und natürlich müsste viel stärker gegen solches Fehlverhalten vorgegangen sein. Ich sehe täglich unzählige Beleidigungen im Chat, die sich nicht gegen die Charaktere, sondern gegen den Menschen vor dem Computer richten, Bots spammen ihre Goldseller Werbung usw.
Da frage ich mich, was ein GM in einem Spiel wie Aion oder WoW eigentlich macht bzw. was die für Richtlinien haben um einen Spieler zu bannen.
Ein 6Std Ban z.b. für eine Beleidigung würde schon deutlich Wirkung zeigen, wenn der Spieler z.b. dadurch einen Raid verpasst.

Aber ich denke da spielt auch die Angst mit, das man dann ja massig Spieler verlieren würde. Wenn ich an WoW denke, könnte man dort vermutlich jeden Tag mehrere 1000 Spieler bannen, weil sie andere beleidigen.

Also wird asoziales Verhalten geduldet....


----------



## DruffDruff (5. Januar 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Oha, dann bilde ich mir vermutlich nur ein motiviert zu sein. Danke für die Belehrung.
> Und was deine naive Zahlenmeierei angeht: Blade and Soul mit AION zu vergleichen ist etwa so wie wenn WoW Spieler Angst haben müssten ihr goldenes Kalb würde zu Gunsten von Diablo 3 geschlachtet, wenn es rauskommt.



Was glaubst du denn WER alles MMOs spielt? Glaubst du der durchschnittliche Flugsimulationsspieler interessiert sich für ein MMO? Glaubst du der durchschnittliche MW2/Battlefield Spieler interessiert sich für ein MMO? Glaubst du der Jump n Run Zocker interessiert sich für ein MMO?

Der MMO Markt ist begrenzt. Eine Anzahl X an Spieler wird aufgeteilt auf verschiedene Publisher bzw. Spiele. Je höher der Anteil Y von X der einzelnen Unternehmen dauerhaft ist, desto mehr Gewinn und Erfolg werden sie aus dem Projekt tragen. 

Annahme: Es gibt NUR NCSoft und Blizzard. Bevor NCSoft in den MMO Markt eingestiegen ist hat Blizzard die Spieleranzahl hundert = X. Die maximale Anzahl an MMO Spielern ist in gewisser Weise beschrönkt aufgrund oben genannter Argumente. 

NCSoft nimmt Blizzard mit Aion den Anteil Y weg weg. D.h. Blizzard hat für WoW jetzt nur noch (1-Y)/X Spieler und NCSoft hat für AION (1-Y)/X Spieler. 

Sei Y mal 30% -> NCSoft hat jetzt 30% und Blizzard 70% der Spieler am Markt.

Wenn wir mal annehmen, dass ein Spiel grob 10% der verfügbaren MMO Spieler braucht um profitabel zu laufen, dann würde sowohl NCSoft als auch Blizzard Profit machen mit ihren Spielen.

Jetzt bringt NCSoft Blade and Sould auf den Markt (auf dem immer noch eine beschränkte Anzahl an Spielern existiert), nachdem Aion auf 15% Marktanteil abgesunken ist und Blizzard 85% wieder besitzt.

Sowohl Aion Spieler, als auch WoW Spieler werden jetzt zu Blade and Soul rüberwechseln. Nehmen wir an das 30% von Blizzard kommen und 30% von Aion, dann passiert folgendes:

Von WoW: 25.5 von 85
Von Aion:  4.5 von 15

D.h. Blade and Soul hat jetzt einen Marktanteil von 30%. WoW und Aion dürfen sich die restlichen 70% jetzt aufteilen.

30 +(WoW + Aion) = 100

WoW = 85 - 25.5 = 59.5
Aion = 15 - 4.5 = 10.5

Jetzt kommt der Clou. Aion ist der Grenze der Unprofitabilität jetzt schon ziemlich nahe gekommen. 

Jetzt erklär mir wie Blade und Soul sinnvoll in den MMO Markt zu integrieren ist?


----------



## Geige (5. Januar 2010)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Das Fear so ziemlich zu 100% kontrollierbar! Beschäftige dich bitte mal ein bisschen mit deiner Klasse..... Der Root hält lange genug um derweil einen anderen Mob umzuhauen...



Ach den Fear kann man kontrolieren?
Ich freu mich auf meine Gruppen Mitglieder, wenn ich das nächste mal im Feuertempel
meinen Fear auspacke wetten, dass ich dann auf 5 Ignore-Listen stehe!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Root hält mit ner normalen Gruppe nicht lange genug um sich des rausgenommenen Mobs sicher zu sein,
er ist zwischendurch ganz praktisch, wenn etwas addet, aber eben nur kurzfristig!

Wie das mit Geisschwächen ist weiß ich nicht, bei mir amcht der Skill 400 Schaden, wenn ich mir das
Stigma kaufen würde, ich sagte ja schon sollte sich das mit dem Schaden ab 40 noch stark drehen, wäre ein
Fear nerv gerechtfertigt, sollte der Schaden so bleiben ist Fear das einzige, dass uns eine Daseinsberechtigung gibt!



> Jetzt kommt der Clou. Aion ist der Grenze der Unprofitabilität jetzt schon ziemlich nahe gekommen.
> 
> Jetzt erklär mir wie Blade und Soul sinnvoll in den MMO Markt zu integrieren ist?



Kannst du das auch irgendwie beweisen, oder stellst du hier nur wirre Vermutungen auf und hoffst
möglichst viele potenzielle Aion Spieler zu vergraulen?
Aion mit TR zu vergleichen ist blanker Unsinn, TR lief schon schlecht an, hatte kein Endgame und man merket,
dass es an allen Ecken und Enden nicht fertig war, Aion dagegen ich weiß nicht ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber ich habe
nie ein Spiel von Anfang an gespielt, das zu Beginn so wenige Bugs,  Fehler oder Endgame Mangel hatte wie Aion, 
nur als beispiel, nach 3 Monaten WAR war mein Pet (Weißer Löwe) immer noch so stark verbugged, dass ich ihn nach jedem
Kampf recasten musste und das RvR System ging nicht, da an einem Abend die Zone 2 mal zusammmenbrach!
Selbst spiele wie AoC oder EvE (beides ohne Zweifel gute Spiele!) werden weiter betrieben obwohl sie nichtmal annähernd an die Zahlen eines Aion rankommen!


----------



## ctullhu (5. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn WER alles MMOs spielt? Glaubst du der durchschnittliche Flugsimulationsspieler interessiert sich für ein MMO? Glaubst du der durchschnittliche MW2/Battlefield Spieler interessiert sich für ein MMO? Glaubst du der Jump n Run Zocker interessiert sich für ein MMO?
> 
> Der MMO Markt ist begrenzt. Eine Anzahl X an Spieler wird aufgeteilt auf verschiedene Publisher bzw. Spiele. Je höher der Anteil Y von X der einzelnen Unternehmen dauerhaft ist, desto mehr Gewinn und Erfolg werden sie aus dem Projekt tragen.
> 
> ...



bitte bewirb dich niemals bei meiner firma als betriebswirt oder ähnliches.
ich suche dir gerne die namen der personalchefs der mitanbieter raus, aber meine firma verschonst du, ok ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (5. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Clou. Aion ist der Grenze der Unprofitabilität jetzt schon ziemlich nahe gekommen.
> 
> Jetzt erklär mir wie Blade und Soul sinnvoll in den MMO Markt zu integrieren ist?


Zum letzten Satz: kein Mensch weiß, wann B&S auf den Markt komm. Nein, Du auch nicht! Das kann noch Jahre dauern.

Zum vorangehenden Satz: alleine dieser macht Dein Geschreibe völlig unglaubwürdig. Denn das ist eine schlichte Behauptung von Dir, die Du, da wette ich darauf, mit nichts belegen kannst. Falls aber doch, na, dann nur her mit den Links zu den Subscriber-Zahlen und zu den Profitabilitäts-Berechnungen NCSofts. Falls Du solche Links liefern kannst, will ich mich gerne Deiner Meinung anschließen und Dich als jemanden preisen, der den vollen Durchblick hast. Falls Du aber solche Links nicht liefern kannst, tja, dann hast Du Dich als Schwätzer und Wichtigtuer geoutet. 


Also, wir warten mit Spannung auf Deine Links.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Da darf ich Dir sagen: das war auch damals schon so.



Meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Klar hat es immer schon solche und solche Spieler gegeben, doch die Frage ist was hat "vorgeherrscht"? Viele der Spieler die ich aus WoW kenne, haben Aktionen geliefert, mit denen man auf meinem alten Everquest-Server unten durch gewesen wäre. Große Gilden haben damals zusammen ein bestimmtes Niveau gehalten und Spieler die stark negativ aufgefallen sind waren sofort bei allen großen Gilden bekannt und hatten dort keinen Zugang mehr. Damals gab es noch mehrheitlich Spieler, die nicht - des Erfolges wegen - mit jedem zusammengespielt hätten, solange er "skill" hat und 24/7 online ist. Namechanges / neu hochleveln ging noch nicht so ohne weiteres und so konnten die von der Community auferlegten Konsequenzen doch Spieler auch ziemlich hart treffen.

Das hat sich im Laufe der Jahre und mit der steigenden Professionalität der "high-end" Spieler bei MMOs sehr stark verändert. Auch schon im Laufe meiner Everquest Zeit fing die Community an, nach dem "Peak" des Spiels und ob des Spielermangels alle möglichen "menschlichen Werte" der Tatsache unterzuordnen, dass man doch X Leute stellen musste um überhaupt einen Raid zustande zu bringen.

Heutzutage ist das alles anders. Wenn in Aion auf bestimmten Servern die 2 großen Legionen der gegnerischen Fraktion sich absprechen, gibt es zwar einen kleinen Aufschrei im Forum, doch auch dort gibt es genügend Leute, die Argumente zur Hand haben, wieso es so sinnvoller und effizienter ist und warum man sich mit ständigem Krieg nur gegenseitig im Weg steht usw.  und obwohl die Legionen geächtet werden, gibt es keinen einzigen innerhalb der Legion, der seinen "server first legion" Status aufgeben würde, die Legion verlässt und dazu steht, dass er sowas Scheiße findet. Und Bewerber haben die Legionen trotz allem genug, weil es genug Leute gibt, denen nur "ganz oben" wichtig ist.

Es geht mir auch um keine Wertung, nur eben darum, dass der Geist der Spielerschaft zu Beginn der MMOs mit Sicherheit (mehrheitlich - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) ein anderer war als er es jetzt ist, nachdem WoW ein viel Konsequenz-ärmeres und casual-freundlicheres Produkt auf den Markt gebracht hat, das die Massen angezogen hat.


----------



## DruffDruff (5. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Ach den Fear kann man kontrolieren?
> Ich freu mich auf meine Gruppen Mitglieder, wenn ich das nächste mal im Feuertempel
> meinen Fear auspacke wetten, dass ich dann auf 5 Ignore-Listen stehe!?
> 
> ...



Fear ist einer der EFFEKTIVSTEN CCs im Spiel, da er nicht durch Schaden bricht im Gegensatz zum Sleep/Tree. Bei deiner nachfolgenden Aussage in Bezug auf meinen vorherigen Post wundert mich allerdings nicht, dass du nicht weisst das man den Fear steuern kann. Ich geb dir aber mal einen Tip:

- Mob verlangsamen mit Ketten der Erde (ich hoffe du weisst das du keinen höheren Rank als KdE I verwenden solltest aufgrund der Manaeffizienz)
- Mob fearen -> der Mob läuft im Radius von dir weg. Wenn der Mob gradeaus wegläuft von dir und du dich nach links bewegst, dann wird sich der Mob nach rechts bewegen. Überholst du den Mob während er von dir wegläuft, dann wird er sich in die andere Richtung wieder davon machen.
- unkontrollierte Massenfears und Fears in Gegnergruppen sind natürlich Selbstmord




> Kannst du das auch irgendwie beweisen, oder stellst du hier nur wirre Vermutungen auf und hoffst
> möglichst viele potenzielle Aion Spieler zu vergraulen?
> Aion mit TR zu vergleichen ist blanker Unsinn, TR lief schon schlecht an, hatte kein Endgame und man merket,
> dass es an allen Ecken und Enden nicht fertig war, Aion dagegen ich weiß nicht ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber ich habe
> ...



Oben steht GANZ GROSS Annahmen drüber, lies die dir doch mal durch. Es war nur eine Ausführung die zeigen sollte, dass man sich Konkurrenz im eigenen Haus macht, wenn man Blade and Soul innerhalb der nächsten Monate auf den Markt wirft. Und es sollte verdeutlichen wieso AION in Gefahr steht deswegen das gleiche Schicksal wie Tabula Rasa zu erleiden. Aion hat seine potentiellen Spieler größtenteils schon selber vergrault, guck dich mal im Forum um da. Der nächste Gau steht schon an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Thema gehackte Accounts)

AoC ist NICHT von NCSOFT (sondern Funcom) und EVE Online (Atari) auch nicht. NCSoft hat KEIN Problem damit unprofitable (wenig profitable) Projekte zu schliessen, wenn ein anderes Projekt mehr Gewinn abwirft. WANN genau Blade and Soul kommt kann ich nicht sagen, aber sie werden Gas geben das kann ich dir versichern. Cataclysm steht in den Startlöchern und das wird Aion nochmal schwer zu schaffen machen.



ctullhu schrieb:


> bitte bewirb dich niemals bei meiner firma als betriebswirt oder ähnliches.
> ich suche dir gerne die namen der personalchefs der mitanbieter raus, aber meine firma verschonst du, ok ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zeig mir den Fehler unter den erwähnten Annahmen in der Rechnung auf. Das war ein Theoriemodell und kein praktisches Anwendungsbeispiel.



Boccanegra schrieb:


> Zum letzten Satz: kein Mensch weiß, wann B&S auf den Markt komm. Nein, Du auch nicht! Das kann noch Jahre dauern.
> 
> Zum vorangehenden Satz: alleine dieser macht Dein Geschreibe völlig unglaubwürdig. Denn das ist eine schlichte Behauptung von Dir, die Du, da wette ich darauf, mit nichts belegen kannst. Falls aber doch, na, dann nur her mit den Links zu den Subscriber-Zahlen und zu den Profitabilitäts-Berechnungen NCSofts. Falls Du solche Links liefern kannst, will ich mich gerne Deiner Meinung anschließen und Dich als jemanden preisen, der den vollen Durchblick hast. Falls Du aber solche Links nicht liefern kannst, tja, dann hast Du Dich als Schwätzer und Wichtigtuer geoutet.
> 
> ...



Leseverständnis = 0 oder?


----------



## ctullhu (5. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Zeig mir den Fehler unter den erwähnten Annahmen in der Rechnung auf. *Das war ein Theoriemodell und kein praktisches Anwendungsbeispiel.*



ich habs mal markiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit solchen theoriemodellen und subjektiv geschätzten zahlen sind firmen wie opel oder porsche dahin gekommen wo sie jetzt stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> - Mob fearen -> der Mob läuft im Radius von dir weg. Wenn der Mob gradeaus wegläuft von dir und du dich nach links bewegst, dann wird sich der Mob nach rechts bewegen. Überholst du den Mob während er von dir wegläuft, dann wird er sich in die andere Richtung wieder davon machen.



Hätte es jemand anderes als du geschrieben würde ich jetzt sagen Asche auf mein Haupt, das
wusste ich nicht, dass man mit Bewegungstricks Fear steuern kann, dies wurde aber weder hier noch
im Offizielem Forum, noch auf atreia noch im Online-Welten-Forum je so beschrieben oder erwähnt, ich
probier das morgen selber mal aus, das es in instanzen so nach wie vor unnütz ist brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu sagen,
wenn du je einen Kromede Speedrun mitgemacht hast, da muss man so schon aufpassen wo man hintritt, das ich da einen wild
gewordenen Geist auf diese Art "steuern" kann müssen wir beide wohl schnell wieder vergessen!


----------



## Kizna (5. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem fearen funktioniert. Ist das gleiche Prinzip wie mit dem Tanken. Der Mob flüchtet grundsätzlich von einen weg.


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Zeig mir den Fehler unter den erwähnten Annahmen in der Rechnung auf. Das war ein Theoriemodell und kein praktisches Anwendungsbeispiel.



Deine annahmen sind einfach falsch. Kein Spiel verliert einfach spieler nur weil ein neues mmorpg harauskommt. Die anzahl der spieler, die ein spiel verlassen haengt damit zusammen wie zufrieden die spieler mit ihrem aktuellen spiel sind und ob ihnen das andere mmorpg ueberhaupt vom konzept gefaellt. Pauschale prozentangaben sind deswegen einfach von vornherein falsch. Ein mmorpg, das dauerhaft probleme hat, wie zb AoC, hatte nach release wesentlich hoehere abgaenge als andere mmorpgs zur selben zeit und waehrend des release von WAR sind sehr viele spieler von AoC nach WAR gewechselt. Aus anderen spielen prozentual weniger. Wieso auch wenn man entweder mit seinem derzeitgen spiel zufrieden ist, oder die spielart des anderen spiels nicht mag.
Deswegen ist dein "Anwendungsbeispiel" zwar eine schoene Veranschaulichung angewandter prozentrechung, versagt aber als theoriemodell komplett.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Deine annahmen sind einfach falsch. Kein Spiel verliert einfach spieler nur weil ein neues mmorpg harauskommt. Die anzahl der spieler, die ein spiel verlassen haengt damit zusammen wie zufrieden die spieler mit ihrem aktuellen spiel sind und ob ihnen das andere mmorpg ueberhaupt vom konzept gefaellt. Pauschale prozentangaben sind deswegen einfach von vornherein falsch. Ein mmorpg, das dauerhaft probleme hat, wie zb AoC, hatte nach release wesentlich hoehere abgaenge als andere mmorpgs zur selben zeit und waehrend des release von WAR sind sehr viele spieler von AoC nach WAR gewechselt. Aus anderen spielen prozentual weniger. Wieso auch wenn man entweder mit seinem derzeitgen spiel zufrieden ist, oder die spielart des anderen spiels nicht mag.
> Deswegen ist dein "Anwendungsbeispiel" zwar eine schoene Veranschaulichung angewandter prozentrechung, versagt aber als theoriemodell komplett.



Erm naja, man kann ja über die Annahmen streiten. Doch alles was du über AoCs Probleme, die Gründ wieso Spieler wechseln usw. hier erzählst widerspricht auch allem was man in den letzten Monaten so beobachten konnte. Zumindest aber ist es eine genauso schwammige Annahme, wie jene von DruffDruff.

Spieler rennen sehr wohl in Massen zu neuen MMOs wenn diese rauskommen, oftmals sogar mit erschreckend geringem Wissen über das MMO auf das sie sich einlassen (und wundern sich dann entsprechend). Auch hat AoC wohl kaum größere Probleme als WAR, Vanguard oder Tabula Rasa. Immerhin ist bei AoC ein tolles Addon angekündigt, während Tabula Rasa offline genommen wurde, Vanguard kaum noch existiert und WAR ständig mit Gerüchten kämpft, wonach große Teile der Kreativabteilung entlassen wurden und von EA "maintenence mode" angeordnet wurde. Natürlich kann man AoC als Negativbeispiele ab Release herauspicken, aber Vanguard, WAR und Konsorten ist es auch nicht besser ergangen (im Gegenteil, eher schlechter).

Im Übrigen glaube ich kaum, dass besonders viele Spieler von AoC nach WAR gewechselt sind. Es war wohl eher WoW > AoC > zurück zu WoW. Bei Release von WAR war es dann wieder WoW > WAR und sehr viel auch DAoC (oder zumindest EX-DAoC) > WAR und einige dann WAR > zurück zu WOW. Wie dem auch sei hat keiner von uns hierzu relevante Zahlen, aber wenn man schon spekultiert, dann sollte man wenigstens den Eindruck eines "educated guess" erwecken.


----------



## Gumja (6. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Kein Spiel verliert einfach spieler nur weil ein neues mmorpg harauskommt.


*Hust*
Sorry dass ich den Satz mal kommentieren muss...

Man hat es damals bei DAoC recht deutlich gemerkt das viele Spieler genau aus dem Grund gegangen sind, gerade WEIL ein neues MMORPG erschienen ist... das war damals WoW...
Wenn man ein Spiel Jahrelang spielt... und viele DAoCler hatten es bereits Jahre gespielt, hat man irgendwann alles gesehn, fast alles erlebt und erforscht, bzw. erreicht...
Dann testen viele Spieler ein neu erschienenes MMORPG zumindest erstmal an...
Gerade seit WoW merkt man das dann recht deutlich daran, wenn im ersten Monat die Server und gerade die Startgebiete total überlaufen sind... Das sind ja nicht komplett neue Spieler, die vorher nie ein MMORPG gespielt haben, sondern eben genau diejenigen, die etwas "neues" suchen...
Gefällt ihnen dann das neue Spiel besser... aus welchen Gründen auch immer... dann hat das "alte" Spiel diese Spieler verloren.... denn sie werden nur in den seltensten Fällen einen monatlichen Beitrag für ein Spiel bezahlen, dass sie nicht mehr spielen!

Und je schneller man in einem Spiel den "Endcontend" erreicht... was bei Aion auch nicht ebsonders lange dauert...desto eher werden sich viele Spieler beim erscheinen eines neuen Spieles erstmal dort umschaun und wenns dann besser gefällt, das alte Spiel verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel... udn mit Sicherheit gibts noch ne Menge Spieler die zwischendurch mal auf Drachenfels einloggen (soferns den Server überhaupt noch gibt)...

In diesem Jahr erscheint irgendwann Star Trek Online... Star Wars Online steht auch in den Startlöchern... beides Spiele die einen verdammt großen Namen haben und hinter denen Spieleschmieden stehen, die bisher ihren Namen noch nicht in den Dreck gezogen haben wie FunCom oder Mythic/Goa...
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Spieler AIon derzeitig hat, die eigentlich Star Wars oder Star Treck Fans sind und sich bereits drauf freuen endlich mal mal in die "unendlichen Weiten" eintauchen zu dürfen... Aber wenns ihnen dann gefällt, glaube ich kaum, dass sie ihren Aion Account weiterhin bezahlen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und somit wäre dann dein Satz, das ja kein Spiel Spieler einfach nur dadurch verliert, weil n neues MMORPG erscheint, komplett widerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiut (6. Januar 2010)

Im Abyss gibt es eine Ebene wo man nicht fliegen kann?
Hört sich danach an als würde das mit den Fliegend kämpfen nicht klappen ^^

War das mit War nicht auch so mit dem nicht durch Spieler laufbar dings?
Musste ja auch raus genommen werden und das war ja auch ein großer teil des Spiels.

Auf beide Punkte bezogen haben die jeweiligen Entwickler doch gesagt, das dies mal was anderes sein soll 
und man so mehr mit Taktik spielen kann. 
Naja wurde ja nichts draus.


----------



## Nàrdinel (6. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Hätte es jemand anderes als du geschrieben würde ich jetzt sagen Asche auf mein Haupt, das
> wusste ich nicht, dass man mit Bewegungstricks Fear steuern kann, dies wurde aber weder hier noch
> im Offizielem Forum, noch auf atreia noch im Online-Welten-Forum je so beschrieben oder erwähnt, ich
> probier das morgen selber mal aus, das es in instanzen so nach wie vor unnütz ist brauch ich dir wohl nicht zu sagen,
> ...



Ähem, ich hatte es auch schon geschrieben Geige?!
Es ist einfach eine Tatsache. Wenn du das nicht wusstest, ok dann weisst du es jetzt! Es muss nicht unbedingt alles auf offiziellen Seiten stehen, man kann auch mal was herausfinden ondem man es einfach ausprobiert.... o.O
Du kannst auch erst fearen und dann den Mob rooten, z.B. bei Fernkämpfern. Funktioniert auch sehr gut und wenn du den Mob gegen die Wand fearst rennt er auch nicht zu weit weg. Da macht man halt mal für ein paar Sekunden kein Dmg aber wenigstens überlebt der Kleri.
Und so schlimm ist der FT ja nun wirklich nicht. :O Also mal ehrlich das ist mit die einfachste Instanz die ich jemals gesehen habe und da kann man sich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mit dem CC austoben wie man lustig ist.

und das mit in den Instanzen unnütz... oh mann ich reg mich hier grad sowas von auf....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe fast nur ohne Zauberer in Instanzen (Stahlharke), teilweise bin ich die einzige die CC beherrscht und wir sind bis jetzt jedesmal ohne Wipe durchgekommen. Also erzähl mir nichts von unnütz! WEnn du so denkst dann reroll bitte wirklich und such dir eine Klasse raus die zu dir passt und werde hoffentlich glücklich damit!


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

Xiut schrieb:


> Im Abyss gibt es eine Ebene wo man nicht fliegen kann?
> Hört sich danach an als würde das mit den Fliegend kämpfen nicht klappen ^^



Flugkampf klappt sehr gut, nur gibt es Balance Schwierigkeiten die gerade beim Luftkampf eben Fernkämpfer oft begünstigen.



> War das mit War nicht auch so mit dem nicht durch Spieler laufbar dings?
> Musste ja auch raus genommen werden und das war ja auch ein großer teil des Spiels.



Du meinst das Kollisionssystem und das wurde nicht rausgenommen. Sowohl WAR als auch AoC haben ein solches im PVP.



> Auf beide Punkte bezogen haben die jeweiligen Entwickler doch gesagt, das dies mal was anderes sein soll
> und man so mehr mit Taktik spielen kann.
> Naja wurde ja nichts draus.



Hmm das bildest du dir wohl alles nur ein. Beide Punkte gibt es in den jeweiligen Spiele in hohem Maße. Manch einer würde sich wünschen, dass man in Aion überall und jederzeit fliegen kann (am besten mit unbegrenzter Flugzeit), aber so ist das Spiel nunmal nicht konzipiert. Doch den Flugkampf gibt es überall im Abyss, bei allen derzeit existierenden Festungen. Da kann man kaum sagen, dass "nichts daraus wurde". Genauso funktioniert das Kollisionssystem in WAR einwandfrei, manche hatten sich anfangs gewünscht, dass man es zugunsten besserer Netzwerkperformance aus dem Spiel nehmen sollte, was aber nicht passiert ist. Die Performance wurde mittlerweile anderweitig massiv verbessert.


----------



## Stancer (6. Januar 2010)

Xiut schrieb:


> Im Abyss gibt es eine Ebene wo man nicht fliegen kann?
> Hört sich danach an als würde das mit den Fliegend kämpfen nicht klappen ^^
> 
> War das mit War nicht auch so mit dem nicht durch Spieler laufbar dings?
> ...



Also das die Kollisionsabfrage rausgenommen sei aus WAR wäre mir neu. Sie wurde mal kurzzeitig abgeschaltet, weil diese Fehler verursachte.

Und man spielte mit mehr Taktik. In Daoc stürmte man einfach mit allen Leuten in den Lordraum und bombte so lange rum bis alles tot war (meist 2-3sek). In WAR ist die Kollisionsabfrage ein 2schneidiges Schwert. Diese Taktik mit dem reinstürmen funktioniert nicht mehr. Die Verteidiger müssen sich organisieren und können so mit Tanks die Aufgänge blockieren. Der Nachteil ist, das die Burgen dadurch ab einer gewissen Menge an Verteidigern quasi uneinnehmbar wurden. Man könnte dann mit 1000 Spielern anrücken und es trotzdem nicht schaffen, auch weil die Angreifer sich oftmals gegenseitig blockieren.

Und wieso sollte das mit dem Fliegen nicht klappen, nur weil man eine "flugverbotszone" einführt ? Die Logik dahinter würde mich mal interessieren.

Und es ist was anderes. Wer das nicht sieht hat ne ziemlich dicke rosarote Brille auf !


----------



## Geige (6. Januar 2010)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Und so schlimm ist der FT ja nun wirklich nicht. :O Also mal ehrlich das ist mit die einfachste Instanz die ich jemals gesehen habe und da kann man sich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen mit dem CC austoben wie man lustig ist.



Ich sagte auch nie, dass FT schwierig wäre nur das bei Speedruns die Mobs so eng stehen, dass
man auch mit diesen Tricks nicht weit kommt!

Warum rerollen, der Beschwörer gefällt mir gut, nur ein so starker Fear nerve wäre unangebracht, das ist
alles was ich damit ausdrücken wollte!
Übrigens bin ich nicht der einzige der so denkt:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=665839

Sie können von mir aus Fear nerven, aber bitte nicht so, dass er bei jedem Schaden bricht!
Wenn es nach Schadensquelle unterschiedlich bricht wäre es für mich in Ordnung, soll heißen wenn
ich drauf Schaden macht bricht er nicht, wenn ein Jäger draufgeht bricht er.


----------



## sibilis (6. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Erm naja, man kann ja über die Annahmen streiten. Doch alles was du über AoCs Probleme, die Gründ wieso Spieler wechseln usw. hier erzählst widerspricht auch allem was man in den letzten Monaten so beobachten konnte. Zumindest aber ist es eine genauso schwammige Annahme, wie jene von DruffDruff.
> 
> Spieler rennen sehr wohl in Massen zu neuen MMOs wenn diese rauskommen, oftmals sogar mit erschreckend geringem Wissen über das MMO auf das sie sich einlassen (und wundern sich dann entsprechend). Auch hat AoC wohl kaum größere Probleme als WAR, Vanguard oder Tabula Rasa. Immerhin ist bei AoC ein tolles Addon angekündigt, während Tabula Rasa offline genommen wurde, Vanguard kaum noch existiert und WAR ständig mit Gerüchten kämpft, wonach große Teile der Kreativabteilung entlassen wurden und von EA "maintenence mode" angeordnet wurde. Natürlich kann man AoC als Negativbeispiele ab Release herauspicken, aber Vanguard, WAR und Konsorten ist es auch nicht besser ergangen (im Gegenteil, eher schlechter).
> 
> Im Übrigen glaube ich kaum, dass besonders viele Spieler von AoC nach WAR gewechselt sind. Es war wohl eher WoW > AoC > zurück zu WoW. Bei Release von WAR war es dann wieder WoW > WAR und sehr viel auch DAoC (oder zumindest EX-DAoC) > WAR und einige dann WAR > zurück zu WOW. Wie dem auch sei hat keiner von uns hierzu relevante Zahlen, aber wenn man schon spekultiert, dann sollte man wenigstens den Eindruck eines "educated guess" erwecken.



Das was man in den letzten monaten beobachten konnte waren hauptsaechlich gelangweilte WoW spieler, die auf der suche sind nach einem neuen mmorpg sind. Diejenigen, die mit ihrem aktuellen spiel zufrieden waren, sind meist gar nicht gewechselt. Denn jedes neue spiel bedeutet ja auch erstmal wieder viel zeit in etwas investieren und auch sich von alten ingame bekanntschaften zu trennen, was ja mit einer der hauptgruende ist, weshalb viele spieler bei einem spiel bleiben.

Ich habe AoC von release an bis zur serverzusammenlegung durchgehend gespielt und sowohl in den foren als auch ingame konnte man sehr gut erkennen wer, warum, wohin wechselt. Mit release von war sind die server schlagartig leerer geworden. Auch die friend list wurde wesentlich kleiner. Viele PvP gilden sind geschlossen zu WAR gewechselt.
Und zum educated guess sei mal nur gesagt, dass das tolle addon die probleme, die aktuell in dem spiel vorhanden sind, nicht löst. Die sind nämlich immer noch so beträchtlich, dass ein weiterer merge in kürze angekündigt ist. Also bitte vorher etwas besser informieren.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Das was man in den letzten monaten beobachten konnte waren hauptsaechlich gelangweilte WoW spieler, die auf der suche sind nach einem neuen mmorpg sind. Diejenigen, die mit ihrem aktuellen spiel zufrieden waren, sind meist gar nicht gewechselt. Denn jedes neue spiel bedeutet ja auch erstmal wieder viel zeit in etwas investieren und auch sich von alten ingame bekanntschaften zu trennen, was ja mit einer der hauptgruende ist, weshalb viele spieler bei einem spiel bleiben.



Und? Das Neue hat eben auch den Reiz desselben und ist schon allein deshalb interessant für die Spieler. Auch ist es wenig sinnvoll hier so zu tun als wäre WoW das einzige MMO in dem es viele "gelangweilte Spieler" gibt. Jedes MMO ist mehr oder weniger schnell "ausgelutscht" (die meisten sogar deutlich schneller als WoW und der mangelnde Endgame-Content war ja gerade in AoC eines der großen Probleme).



> Ich habe AoC von release an bis zur serverzusammenlegung durchgehend gespielt und sowohl in den foren als auch ingame konnte man sehr gut erkennen wer, warum, wohin wechselt. Mit release von war sind die server schlagartig leerer geworden. Auch die friend list wurde wesentlich kleiner. Viele PvP gilden sind geschlossen zu WAR gewechselt.


Naja, du schließt von deiner Friendslist, einer von dir subjektiv als gehäuft warhgenommenen Ansammlung von Forenthreads und "vielen PvP Gilden" auf einen Zahlentrend. Die einzigen wirklichen Zahlen die man dazu kennt sind wohl jene von Blizzard, nach denen über 40% der WoW-Spieler die zu AoC wechselten bereits innerhalb der ersten 3 Monate zu WoW zurückgewechselt sind.

Beim Release von WAR sind nochmals sehr viele Spieler von WoW zu WAR gewechselt, aber eben auch wieder zurück (angeblich ca. die Hälfte der WoW Spieler). Für größere geschlossene Wechsel von AoC zu WAR gibt es kaum Indikatoren bis auf deine persönliche Meinung.

Quelle:http://www.giga.de/news/00147128-world-of-warcraft-spieler-kommen-zurueck-nach-azeroth/



> Und zum educated guess sei mal nur gesagt, dass das tolle addon die probleme, die aktuell in dem spiel vorhanden sind, nicht löst. Die sind nämlich immer noch so beträchtlich, dass ein weiterer merge in kürze angekündigt ist. Also bitte vorher etwas besser informieren.



Selbst nach einem weiteren Merge hat AoC immer noch mind. gleich viele Server wie WAR und niemand behauptet ein Addon würde irgendwelche "Probleme", die du glaubst bei AoC zu sehen, beheben. Ein Addon ist aber immerhin eine deutliche Weiterentwicklung, die man derzeit bei WAR vermisst (oder auch eine Ankündigung einer solchen) und bei Vanguard fast komplett abgesagt wurde.


----------



## sibilis (6. Januar 2010)

Die probleme, die "ich glaube bei AoC zu sehen", wie du dich ausdrückst, kann man sehr einfach auch selber sehen, wenn man einfach mal das FC forum durchschaut. Dauerhafter lag und unspielbare raids und keepfights und FC selber hat keine ahnung woran es liegt. Was dann ein addon bringen soll, verstehe ich in dem zusammenhang nicht wirklich bzw. wieso man das als besonders toll herausstellt.
Spielt aber auch keine rolle. Und ist ja auch gar nicht das thema gewesen. Nur sind zahlenspiele mit pauschalen prozentangaben ueber alle spiele unglaubwuerdig. Ob du meine erfahrung als objektiv oder subjektiv einstufst ist dir ueberlassen. Aber ich habe es dargestellt wie ich es erlebt habe was ich persoenlich sinnvoller finde als pauschal etwas zu behaupten worin man gar keinen einblick hat, nur damit eine rechnung stimmt.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Die probleme, die "ich glaube bei AoC zu sehen", wie du dich ausdrückst, kann man sehr einfach auch selber sehen, wenn man einfach mal das FC forum durchschaut. Dauerhafter lag und unspielbare raids und keepfights und FC selber hat keine ahnung woran es liegt. Was dann ein addon bringen soll, verstehe ich in dem zusammenhang nicht wirklich bzw. wieso man das als besonders toll herausstellt.
> Spielt aber auch keine rolle. Und ist ja auch gar nicht das thema gewesen. Nur sind zahlenspiele mit pauschalen prozentangaben ueber alle spiele unglaubwuerdig. Ob du meine erfahrung als objektiv oder subjektiv einstufst ist dir ueberlassen. Aber ich habe es dargestellt wie ich es erlebt habe was ich persoenlich sinnvoller finde als pauschal etwas zu behaupten worin man gar keinen einblick hat, nur damit eine rechnung stimmt.



Das ist ja alles richtig und AoC hat sicherlich diverse Bugs und hier kann man nun streiten ob ein Addon sinnvoller ist als eine Behebung dieser Bugs usw. Doch das ist nicht der Punkt und darum ging es mir nie. Ich sage lediglich, dass AoC im Verhältnis zu manch anderem MMO noch recht gut dasteht und es für die jetzigen Kunden von AoC doch immerhin auch einen positiven Ausblick für die Zukunft gibt, den man bei anderen MMOs vermisst. 

Ein Addon bringt auf jeden Fall folgende Dinge:

- mehr Content
- Geld für die weitere Entwicklung von AoC
- holt Spieler zurück, die mit AoC aufgehört haben, weil sie alles schon "erlebt" hatten aber eigentlich Gefallen an dem Spiel hatten
- ist eine gute Werbung für das Spiel auch für Neukunden
- ist ein Zeichen, dass Funcom das MMO weiterhin gut betreut und nicht nur "die Kuh bis zu ihrem Tod melken will"

Ich verstehe natürlich, dass du es lieber sehen würdest, wenn andere Probleme zuerst behoben würden, doch ein Addon als prinzipiell schlecht hinzustellen ist fragwürdig und, dass du dem Addon überhaupt nichts Positives abgewinnen kannst verstehe ich auch nicht (wenn du es so schlimm findest, dann kauf es nicht und bestraf Funcom für diese falsche Priorität am besten damit, dass du deinen Account sofort kündigst).


----------



## xerkxes (6. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich sage lediglich, dass AoC im Verhältnis zu manch anderem MMO noch recht gut dasteht und es für die jetzigen Kunden von AoC doch immerhin auch einen positiven Ausblick für die Zukunft gibt, den man bei anderen MMOs vermisst.



Und wieder der von dir bekannte Seitenhieb auf ein anderes Spiel, wir beide wissen welches Spiel gemeint ist.

Du vergisst nur, dass es auch bei AoC *lange* nicht anders aussah und sich das nur durch die Ankündigung eines Addons geändert hat. Addons können bei jedem anderen Spiel ebenso zu jeder Zeit angekündigt werden, also auch bei dem Spiel auf das du ununterbrochen los gehst. Personelle Veränderung ist kein Indikator für den Untergang eines Spiels - gab es übrigens auch bei deinem Lieblingpublisher FC oder hast das vergessen? Angeblich gehts ja seitdem bergauf oder zumindest nicht bergab.

Aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um Aion...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (6. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um Aion...


Da hast du was verpasst^^


----------



## Shintuargar (6. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Beim Release von WAR sind nochmals sehr viele Spieler von WoW zu WAR gewechselt, aber eben auch wieder zurück (angeblich ca. die Hälfte der WoW Spieler). Für größere geschlossene Wechsel von AoC zu WAR gibt es kaum Indikatoren bis auf deine persönliche Meinung.
> 
> Quelle:http://www.giga.de/news/00147128-world-of-warcraft-spieler-kommen-zurueck-nach-azeroth/



Wobei diese Angabe auch nichtssagend ist, da beispielsweise Blizzard nur die Accounts zählen kann, die beim Kündigungsgrund "Wechsel zu AoC" oder ähnliches angegeben haben und dann später reaktivierten. Aber wieviele kündigen und geben keinen Grund an? Man kann ja auch wegen Zeitmangel kündigen etc. Und bei Prozentzahlen bin ich eh immer vorsichtig. Wenn von 10 Spielern 4 zurückkommen, klingen 40% natürlich nach mehr als eine absolute Zahl.


----------



## OldboyX (6. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Und wieder der von dir bekannte Seitenhieb auf ein anderes Spiel, wir beide wissen welches Spiel gemeint ist.
> 
> Du vergisst nur, dass es auch bei AoC *lange* nicht anders aussah und sich das nur durch die Ankündigung eines Addons geändert hat. Addons können bei jedem anderen Spiel ebenso zu jeder Zeit angekündigt werden, also auch bei dem Spiel auf das du ununterbrochen los gehst. Personelle Veränderung ist kein Indikator für den Untergang eines Spiels - gab es übrigens auch bei deinem Lieblingpublisher FC oder hast das vergessen? Angeblich gehts ja seitdem bergauf oder zumindest nicht bergab.
> 
> Aber hier gehts ja eigentlich um Aion...



Wie kann man nur so auf WAR fixiert sein? Ist ja schon komisch wie du dich immer angegriffen fühlst...

-AoC bringt ein Addon und eine tolle Roadmap

-War hat kein Addon und eine sehr allgemein gehaltene Roadmap

-Vanguard hatte ne tolle Roadmap und die wurde jetzt komplett über den Haufen geworfen, weil angeblich die Ressourcen zu knapp sind

-HDRO hatte immer schon eine super roadmap und hatte jetzt schon 2 addons


Meine Meinung als zumindest ehemaliger (bei HDRO auch jetzt aktueller) Kunde von all diesen MMOs ist, dass eine vernünftige Roadmap etwas sehr positives für ein MMO ist genauso wie ein Addon.

Weder ist Funcom mein Lieblingspublisher, noch hasse ich WAR/Mythic, doch weil jemand das so dargestellt hatte, als hätte AoC als einziges MMO seit Release grobe Schwierigkeiten gehabt, habe ich angemerkt, dass es auch andere MMOs gibt mit ähnlichen oder noch größeren Schwierigkeiten. Personelle Veränderung kann positiv oder negativ sein, aber Entlassungen ohne Neueinstellungen in nicht zu vernachlässigender Größenordnung bedeuten immer, dass man als Kunde eine "langsamere" Entwicklung erleben wird und die gibt es ja auch offensichtlich bei AoC (Bugs bei Burgenschlachten die über lange Zeit nicht behoben werden usw.).



			
				Shintuargar schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei diese Angabe auch nichtssagend ist, da beispielsweise Blizzard nur die Accounts zählen kann, die beim Kündigungsgrund "Wechsel zu AoC" oder ähnliches angegeben haben und dann später reaktivierten. Aber wieviele kündigen und geben keinen Grund an? Man kann ja auch wegen Zeitmangel kündigen etc. Und bei Prozentzahlen bin ich eh immer vorsichtig. Wenn von 10 Spielern 4 zurückkommen, klingen 40% natürlich nach mehr als eine absolute Zahl.



So oder so sind es zumindest statistisch erfasste Zahlen und nicht das Bauchgefühl von irgendwem. Außerdem sind "die Hälfte der WoW Spieler" die angeblich zum Start von WAR kurzzeitig dorthin wechselte mit Sicherheit mehr Spieler gewesen als AoC zu diesem Zeitpunkt gesamt noch hatte...


----------



## DruffDruff (6. Januar 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Da hast du was verpasst^^



So wie ich mitbekomme hat waren die 1.8 leaked Patchnots nur die Gedanken eines Koreaners was er sich wünschen würde. Also braucht man für Aion in der nächsten Zeit in der Tat nichts neues erwarten ausser sich für teures Geld ne neue Frisette zu machen und sich diverse Gilden(spieler) nen neuen Nickname zulegen können. Spielt ja auch den Powerlevelern entgegen.

Inhaltlich hat sich halt immer noch nichts geändert, es gibt immer noch nicht genug 50er auf Nerthus und Lephar und selbst auf Votan sind zur Primetime meist um die 80 50er on wovon sich vielleicht 30 im Abyss aufhalten. 

So funktioniert das endgame konzept einfach nicht. Und auf Nerthus gibt es in der Tat nicht viele 50er, man kennt sich und ich kann aus erster Hand sagen, dass mehr und mehr dabei sind zu quitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (6. Januar 2010)

Oldboy

Ich bin nicht auf WAR fixiert, ich spiels einfach nur gern. Aktuell spiele ich daneben sogar HdRo und hab vor ein paar Monaten (als diese Wiedersehensaktion war) auch bei AOC kurz wieder reingeschaut. Du bist allerdings jemand, der in früheren Beiträgen ganz offensichtlich Fakten unterschlagen hat um WAR gegenüber anderen Spielen schlecht dastehen zu lassen (zB. die Geschichte mit dem Vergleich zwischen WAR und einem anderen Spiel wo du unter anderem 4 neue Klassen in WAR keiner Erwähnung Wert fandest aber sehr detailliert über das andere Spiel berichtet hast). Daher schwellen mir die Adern am Hals an wenn ich wieder einen Seitenhieb von dir lese, auch wenn er indirekt war.

Was die ganzen Roadmaps angeht lass mal ein wenig Zeit verstreichen. 

Vanguard ist seit 1.Q. 2007 raus
AOC seit 2. Q 2007
HdRo seit 1. Q 2007
Und WAR? Seit 3.Q 2008, ist also über ein Jahr jünger als alles genannte von dir. Das bedeutet 1 Jahr weniger Zeit um zu planen.

Zusätzlich hat HdRo das Buch als Roadmap. Der Weg des Ringes nach Osten ist, inkl. Landkarten gut beschrieben. Die Story im Spiel ist daran angelehnt. Wir gehen alle grob nach Osten, früher oder später. Garantiert führt der Weg über Gondor und Rohan und das sage ich ohne diese Roadmap jemals gesehen zu haben.
AOC hat meines Wissens erst vor etwa 1 Jahr neu geplant als Köpfe gerollt sind. Das wird bei Warhammer auch der Fall sein, auch wenn das Ergebnis eines sein könnte, was mir nicht gefällt. Aber das mit dem Totgerede kennst ja, ist ja auch bei AOC so. Im Endeffekt kommt es auf den Publisher an und die Tatsache, dass ein Unternehmen wie EA (das xmal größer und der Legende nach xmal Geldgieriger als FC ist und normal nicht lange fackelt) das Spiel immer noch laufen lässt stimmt mich bezüglich Warhammer online positiv.
Von Vanguard habe ich zu wenige Infos, ich weiß nur, dass mit Sony ein Riese dahinter steht.

Wenn du mir deswegen noch etwas mitteilen willst bitte per pm. Hier gehts, wie schon gesagt, um AION. Außerdem spüre ich schon leicht den Luftzug vom Buffed-Paddel.


----------



## sibilis (6. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so auf WAR fixiert sein? Ist ja schon komisch wie du dich immer angegriffen fühlst...
> 
> -AoC bringt ein Addon und eine tolle Roadmap
> 
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich. Was weisst du eigentlich von AoC? So wie du schreibst kennst du es nur vom papier. Die tolle roadmap ist nur ein witz. Und zwar schon seit release, weil die versprechungen seitdem nicht eingehalten werden. Laut FC raodmap sollte im Juli der versprochene pvp content kommen. Den gibt es immer noch nicht. Laut roadmap sollten etliche dinge schon laengst implementiert sein und sind es auf absehbare zeit immer noch nicht. Das Gerede bei FC hat system. Jeder, der mal das spiel selbst gespielt hat, weiss das aus erfahrung, nur du anscheinend nicht. Wenn du irgendetwas zum gegenargumentieren brauchst, dann bitte etwas bei dem du dich auch auskennst, bei AoC ist das offenbar nicht der fall. 

Ich habe in dem spiel zugesehen wie 3 gilden in denen ich gewesen bin nacheinander kaputt gegangen sind weil von ehemals 30 und mehr spielern hinterher keiner mehr da war oder weil diese komplett zu war gewechselt sind. Der spielerschwund war zum einen in den ersten 2-3 monaten und dann noch einmal spaeter wo zufaelligerweise gleichzeitig war herausgekommen ist. Ich habe miterlebt wie auf aries innerhalb von wenigen tagen die instanzen in keshatta zu war release weggebrochen sind. Beim Server transfer nach fury im januar war der server rappelvoll und auch da haben nach einiger zeit alle gilden angefangen sich ueber mitgliederschwund zu beklagen und andere hat man gar nicht mehr gesehen. Anfangs sind minigames 5 sekunden nach anmeldung aufgegangen im moment wartet man 30 minuten, auf aries zum teil ewig. Aus diesem grund gibt es in naechster zeit wieder einen server merge. Das problem betrifft weniger die pve server, die weiterhin gut besucht sind, aber sehr deutlich die pvp server. Und jetzt rate mal was das addon bringt. pve inhalt. Keine ahnung wo du deine informationen hernimmst, gespielt hast du das spiel aber offensichtlich nicht oder nur so kurz, dass du zur spieler situation gar nichts sagen kannst. Eine road map hat FC immer gehabt. Aber die meisten spieler haben irgendwann aufgehoert FC zu glauben.

Hoer also bitte auf mir zu sagen ich wuesste nicht wovon ich rede, nur weil du eine tabelle von giga gefunden hast, die zu dem was ich gesagt habe genau nichts aussagt. Die traurige wahrheit ist naemlich, dass du offensichtlich nur viel redest.

@xerkxes
AoC kam im 2. quartal 2008 raus kurz vor warhammer


----------



## Curvatura (7. Januar 2010)

Aion was ist das?


----------



## Virthu (7. Januar 2010)

seitenhiebe hin oder her, warhammer hat nicht den luxus in korea erfolgreich zu sein, wie aion es ist. daher werden für aion regelmässig (kostenlose) updates kommen und wenn man nach lineage 2 geht, werden sie zahlreich und noch lange nach dem release hierzulande erscheinen.

ansonsten steuert mein hauptchar nun endlich auf 50 zu, viele andere spieler anscheinend auch, festungen werden nun auch angegriffen und endlich realisieren die spieler, dass man solo im abyss und vor allem bei festungsangriffen nicht allzuweit kommt. deffen gibt saftige boni auch für legionsfremde vertediger. daher wird es ev noch sehr interessante wendungen geben.

und wenn wir schon bei inhalten sind. ein level 50er elyos auf votan kann zz zumindest asteria und krotaninstanzen besuchen(für 35er gibt es die ini im lower abyss), samt netten und knackigen bossen, weltbosse im abyss und elysea legen, theobomos ini besuchen, sein miraju set zusammenfarmen(und berufe nachziehen bevor er das tun kann), dredgion besuchen und natürlich im abyss(westscherbe action für die faulen, yay) rumgurken. es gäbe da auch noch draupnir höhle und indratu festung, falls man den aufwand betreiben möchte. dark poeta gibt es ja auch noch, sogar mit verschiedenen schwierigkeitsstufen, wie man hört. wirkt für mich wie recht reichhaltiger inhalt. der theobomos boss ist im übrigen ja richtig gut gelungen imo. oh, die götterfestung könnte man theoretisch auch noch raiden(da gibt es epixx in form von superepischen gottessteinen btw). aber hey, dazu müsste man wohl etwas organisieren und auch ein wenig bessere ausrüstung haben, stimmts? klingt doch irgendwie vertraut, woher bloss...

finde aion bisher ganz ok, trotz schwächen. vieles vom dem, was die "kritiker" sagen, stellte sich nach meinen erfahrungen zum teil als unsinn und zum teil als übertrieben heraus. ausserdem fand ich es toll, dass sie das absturz problem im abyss recht zügig ausgemerzt haben.

wer die offizielle foren ein wenig verfolgt, dem wird ev beschwörer "nemora" aufgefallen sein, der die ganze zeit auf emotionale weise aions untergang predigt und fehlende inhalte - und vor allem mangel an epixx - bemängelt. lustigerweise hat dieser spieler anscheinend so ziemlich geradlinig bis level 50 gegrindet, nichteinmal seine stigmaquest fertig, kaum pvp erfahrungen und festungsangriffe mitgemacht und die festungsinis wohl auch nicht gesehen. er ist dafür aber umso lauter, wenn es um das schlechtreden von aion und lobpreisen von wow geht. die ganze reihe von low level chars(level 11, 2 und ähnliches, lol) ist dann das sahnehäubchen dazu. DruffDruff scheint mir auch ein wenig auf der schiene zu fahren, könnte aber auch ein gebeutelter warhammer-veteran sein, der nun seine rache will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor "soul and blade" sollte man auch keine angst haben, da es eher auf mMORPG mit m wie "mini" wie "gruppe vs gruppe", statt Massive wie festungsraids u.ä. zu setzen scheint, zumindest kann ich mir das vorgestellte kampfsystem nicht im grossen maßstab als realisierbar vorstellen. 

und da seit dem letzten grossen inhaltspatch(und der war wirklich gross, das scheinen sehr viele zu vergessen) in etwa 5 monate vergangen sein müssten, dürfte im januar zumindest die ankündigung für den kommenden patch kommen. ich persönlich warte mir spannung darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin scheinen die aion entwickler bisher nicht so extremen kompetenzmangel wie die von warhammer an den tag zu legen.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Januar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Oldboy
> 
> Ich bin nicht auf WAR fixiert, ich spiels einfach nur gern. Aktuell spiele ich daneben sogar HdRo und hab vor ein paar Monaten (als diese Wiedersehensaktion war) auch bei AOC kurz wieder reingeschaut. Du bist allerdings jemand, der in früheren Beiträgen ganz offensichtlich Fakten unterschlagen hat um WAR gegenüber anderen Spielen schlecht dastehen zu lassen (zB. die Geschichte mit dem Vergleich zwischen WAR und einem anderen Spiel wo du unter anderem 4 neue Klassen in WAR keiner Erwähnung Wert fandest aber sehr detailliert über das andere Spiel berichtet hast). Daher schwellen mir die Adern am Hals an wenn ich wieder einen Seitenhieb von dir lese, auch wenn er indirekt war.



Ist für mich halt nicht dasselbe, wenn Content ganz kurz vor dem Release gestrichen wird, mit dem Versprechen ihn nachzureichen (und das wurden sowohl diese Klassen, als auch die zusätzlichen Hauptstädte, die es dann nie mehr ins Spiel geschafft haben). Außerdem ging es damals um einen Vergleich zwischen Aion und WAR und nicht zwischen WAR und AoC. Müßte ich Aion und AoC vergleichen würde ich ein ähnliches Fazit ziehen: Aion hat sich deutlich schneller entwickelt und insgesamt einfach "mehr umgesetzt" im ersten Jahr.



> Was die ganzen Roadmaps angeht lass mal ein wenig Zeit verstreichen.
> 
> Vanguard ist seit 1.Q. 2007 raus
> AOC seit 2. Q 2007
> ...



Wie bereits von anderen erwähnt gibt es AoC seit 2. Q 2008 und es ist im Vergleich zu WAR nicht so viel älter (AoC 17. Mai - WAR 18. September). Außerdem ging es mir ja gerade darum, dass andere Spiele noch deutlich schlechter dastehen als AoC. WAR würde ich hier "ähnlich" einstfufen, aber Vanguard deutlich schlechter und Tabula Rasa natürlich auch.



			
				sibilis schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich. Was weisst du eigentlich von AoC? So wie du schreibst kennst du es nur vom papier. Die tolle roadmap ist nur ein witz. Und zwar schon seit release, weil die versprechungen seitdem nicht eingehalten werden. Laut FC raodmap sollte im Juli der versprochene pvp content kommen. Den gibt es immer noch nicht. Laut roadmap sollten etliche dinge schon laengst implementiert sein und sind es auf absehbare zeit immer noch nicht. Das Gerede bei FC hat system. Jeder, der mal das spiel selbst gespielt hat, weiss das aus erfahrung, nur du anscheinend nicht. Wenn du irgendetwas zum gegenargumentieren brauchst, dann bitte etwas bei dem du dich auch auskennst, bei AoC ist das offenbar nicht der fall.



Wie jetzt schon öfters erwähnt, AoC ist nicht perfekt und andere Spiele (allen voran WOW) entwickeln sich schneller (so viele Abos hat AoC ja nunmal nicht mehr), dennoch gibt es auch genügend Spiele, die noch schlechter dastehen (und so viele MMOs mit mehr Usern als AoC gibt es dann auch nicht, wenn man genau hinsieht). Mehr habe ich nie behauptet, wenn du einen persönlichen Feldzug gegen AoC und FC führen willst, bitte. Mir sind die Probleme zur genüge bekannt und auch die Versprechungen und was wann wirklich geliefert wurde ( oder bis heute nicht). Trotz allem gibt es AoC noch mit ein paar gesunden Servern und es kommt ein Addon > wie gesagt mehr als man von manch anderem MMO behaupten kann. Wenn dir persönlich das nicht genug ist, musst du dich zwangsläufig nach einem MMO mit mehr Spielern umsehen (und in der Folge mehr Geld um schneller mehr umzusetzen).

Ich habe AoC sowohl auf Aries gespielt (war damals schon leer und jeder wußte was da kommen wird) als auch auf Asgard und auf Fury (auf Fury nur bis Hellsand PVP). Nein ich hatte keinen durchgehenden Account und habe nicht immer bezahlt (hauptsächlich aus den von dir genannten Gründen) und, dass PVE Inhalte kommen ist doch wohl klar - schließlich hat die Spielerschaft schon längst entschieden, dass PVE der eigentliche Inhalt ist, für den man Geld zahlt. Da muss man sich doch nichts mehr vormachen. Reines PVP funktioniert am ehesten noch in WAR, doch große Massen kann auch dieses Spiele nicht halten oder anziehen. Andere große "PVP MMOs" wie TCoS oder Darkfall haben 20k Abos wenns hochkommt. AoC war schon immer viel mehr PVE Spiel als WAR und auch als Aion und nun sind die PVE Server und der RP-Server (wo die Leute sich vor echtem PVP drücken) die vollsten Server, natürlich wird das PVE erweitert.

Schaut man sich die Entwicklung von Aion an, dann merkt man auch sehr schnell, dass NCSoft von Release weg das PVE massiv ausgebaut hat, während PVP-mäßig fast nichts getan wurde. Entgegen den Vermutungen mancher besteht das Spiel auch zum größten Teil aus PVE:

- AP wird in erster Linie über PVE Inis gefarmt
- Festungsraids sind PVElastig
- Leveln, farmen, DP-Runs,craften alles PVE

Mit 1.8 kommt wenigstens ein neues BG (hoffentlich nicht wie Exploition).


----------



## sibilis (7. Januar 2010)

@oldboy

Es geht nicht um einen "persönlichen feldzug gegen FC" sondern um die tatsache, dass viele spieler zu war release aus AoC gewechselt sind, was du aufgrund deiner pausen schlecht beurteilen kannst. Spieler, die aber durchgehend im spiel waren, nicht uebersehen konnten, weil für sie von heute auf morgen ein grosser teil an "pvp inhalt" verschwunden ist.
Wie war im vergleich zu AoC dasteht war nie das thema, oder ob vanguard ein addon bekommt, sondern die spielerfluktuation an einem realen beispiel, das zeigt, dass diese sehr stark davon abhaengig ist, ob spieler mit dem aktuellen spiel zufrieden sind oder nicht. Wenn du einen persönlichen rachefeldzug gegen war führen willst, wie du es ausdrueckst, dann tu , aber benutze dazu bitte einen eigenen thread. Wenn du ersnthaft etwas zu AoC scheiben willst, dann solltest du dich vorher informieren wie schon oben erwaehnt. Um beim thema AoC Spielerzahlen und Spielentwicklung mitzureden (was nur als fallbeispiel angeführt worden war) reicht dein "wissen" leider nicht aus.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> @oldboy
> 
> Es geht nicht um einen "persönlichen feldzug gegen FC" sondern um die tatsache, dass du abstreitest, dass viele spieler zu war release aus AoC gewechselt sind, was du aufgrund deiner pausen schlecht beurteilen kannst. Spieler, die aber durchgehend im spiel waren, nicht uebersehen konnten, weil für sie von heute auf morgen ein grosser teil an "pvp inhalt" verschwunden ist.
> ...



Erm nein, das streite ich nicht ab. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass sowohl der Teil an Spielern die AoC schon früher verlassen hatten (wovon viele zurück zu WoW sind), als auch der Teil an Spielern der von WoW zu WAR (bei dessen Release) gewechselt ist größer ist als jener, der zum Release von WAR direkt von AoC zu WAR wechselte (in erster Linie schon rein deshalb, weil AoC zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht mehr so viele Spieler hatte).

Das Release von WAR war nicht das, was AoC die meisten Spieler gekostet hat. Genausowenig wie Aion jetzt WAR großartig Spieler kostet. Die Spiele sind ob ihrer verfrühten Releases und der Zielgruppen die sie ansprechen in den jeweiligen jetzigen Positionen. WAR und AoC konkurrieren nichtmal im PVP wirklich, da die Systeme komplett unterschiedlich sind und AoC auf Open-PVP gesetzt hat (und damit wie alle Open-PVP Spiele auf ein kleineres Zielpublikum, da die meisten doch langfristig nicht ständig und überall getötet werden wollen - weshalb ja auch Mitra jetzt der vollste Server ist).

Full Open-PVP hat halt so seine Konsequenzen (vor allem im Umgang miteinander und der Sprache sowie dem Forumflaming usw.) und gerade auf Asgard gabs 24/7 die Diskussionen im Global, wo die RPler gegen die Ganker gewettert haben und die PVPler die RPler als Softies und PVP-scheu beschimpft haben. Noch derber gehts in Darkfall zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sibilis (7. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> (in erster Linie schon rein deshalb, weil AoC zu diesem Zeitpunkt gar nicht mehr so viele Spieler hatte).



Wenn man sich ueber prozentuale angaben unterhaelt wie hier in diesem thread, sind absolute werte nichtssagend. Bitte denk nach

Und zu dem ganzen rest nur soviel. Ich habe keine ahnung weshalb du hier staendig eine grundsatzdiskussion anfangen willst, es ging um die aussage, dass
-spieler, die zufrieden sind mit ihrem spiel nicht einfach zum naechsten mmorpg wechseln sondern dies nur tun wenn sie nicht zufrieden sind.
Als beispiel eben AoC, weil ich es da selbst gesehen habe.


----------



## xerkxes (7. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> @xerkxes
> AoC kam im 2. quartal 2008 raus kurz vor warhammer



Jop, sorry


----------



## OldboyX (7. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und zu dem ganzen rest nur soviel. Ich habe keine ahnung weshalb du hier staendig eine grundsatzdiskussion anfangen willst, es ging um die aussage, dass
> -spieler, die zufrieden sind mit ihrem spiel nicht einfach zum naechsten mmorpg wechseln sondern dies nur tun wenn sie nicht zufrieden sind.
> Als beispiel eben AoC, weil ich es da selbst gesehen habe.



Das ist eben nicht wahr. Man muss nicht unbedingt unzufrieden sein um etwas neues versuchen zu wollen, das ist ein Trugschluß.

Klar, bei AoC mag das für viele der Grund gewesen sein, doch deshalb ist die Aussage, dass Spieler nur wechseln wenn sie nicht zufrieden sind immer noch falsch. Gerade im Bereich Unterhaltung will man einfach irgendwann etwas Neues.


----------



## AemJaY (7. Januar 2010)

toll atta waffen werden also genervt? hmm was macht ein schurke dann noch?

Also mein Konto ist zur Zeit auf Eis, sprich ausgelaufen, ich habe zwar noch eine Gamecard rumliegen,
wann ich die aktiviere ist aber noch offen...


----------



## sibilis (7. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht wahr. Man muss nicht unbedingt unzufrieden sein um etwas neues versuchen zu wollen, das ist ein Trugschluß.
> 
> Klar, bei AoC mag das für viele der Grund gewesen sein, doch deshalb ist die Aussage, dass Spieler nur wechseln wenn sie nicht zufrieden sind immer noch falsch. Gerade im Bereich Unterhaltung will man einfach irgendwann etwas Neues.



.. weil einem das aktuelle spiel zu langweilig ist und nicht mehr reizt, ergaenze ich mal. Und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Man keonnte auch ganz gewagt sagen, der spieler ist unzufrieden, weil ihm das spiel nichts mehr gibt. Bitte darauf achten, dass es mehere formen der unzufriedenheit gibt und diese nicht immer nur durch fehler verursacht wird.
Im gegensatz zu der aussage, spieler wechseln einfach ein spiel weil ein neues herauskommt. wie funktioniert das? massenhypnose seitens des herstellers?

Egal. Du willst sowieso nur diskutieren und bist an argumenten eh nicht interessiert. Bei jedem, der sich hier in diesem thread geaeussert hat, hast du dein persoenliches haar gefunden. Und so etwas ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu albern.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> .. weil einem das aktuelle spiel zu langweilig ist und nicht mehr reizt, ergaenze ich mal. Und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Man keonnte auch ganz gewagt sagen, der spieler ist unzufrieden, weil ihm das spiel nichts mehr gibt. Bitte darauf achten, dass es mehere formen der unzufriedenheit gibt und diese nicht immer nur durch fehler verursacht wird.
> Im gegensatz zu der aussage, spieler wechseln einfach ein spiel weil ein neues herauskommt. wie funktioniert das? massenhypnose seitens des herstellers?
> 
> Egal. Du willst sowieso nur diskutieren und bist an argumenten eh nicht interessiert. Bei jedem, der sich hier in diesem thread geaeussert hat, hast du dein persoenliches haar gefunden. Und so etwas ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu albern.



Naja, mit dieser breiten Definition von Unzufriedenheit, hast du natürlich Recht bzw. ist es eine Tautologie und du kannst natürlich deinen kausalen Zusammenhang geltend machen.

Für mich ist eben der Reiz etwas neues zu versuchen - wie gesagt - genug. Interesse für irgendwas neues bedeutet für mich nunmal nicht automatisch, dass ich mit dem alten unzufrieden bin. Ich hätte das eher als Neugier gesehen, doch vielleicht erwächst Neugier ja auch ausschließlich aus Unzufriedenheit.

PS: Ja ich will diskutieren, auf einer Diskussionsplattform - wer hätte das gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Off-Topic wird uns eh - wenn nötig - ein Mod bestrafen. Ich für meinen Teil habe kein Problem wenn das Thema sich im Laufe einer Diskussion verschiebt, solange die Netiquette gewahrt wird und damit komme ich eigentlich nie in Konflikt.


----------



## Stierka (7. Januar 2010)

mhm also ich denke das der Spieler ansich verwöhnt ist.Zu WoW Classic habe ich auch ein 1 Jahr gebraucht um auf 60 zu kommen.Andere,die Powerlevler habe dann 1-2 Monate Pause gemacht als sie 60 Waren und sich gelangweilt ich habe gelevelt und am Ende hatte ich den Gleichen Level und die Gleiche Ausrüstung wie sie.Man sollte nicht wie Verrückt leveln weil man sich so den Spass am Spiel verdirbt,man sollte mal alles machen was Aion bitet.Riften kann ab 50 vergessen da es nur 2 Rifts gibt.Geht man abend auch nur 2-3 Stunden mal in Aion on kann man auch FT und Festungs Inis machen oder mal Riften mit Glück.Viele die jetzt auf 50 Sind Heulen das ihnen der EC fehlt obwohl sie sehr viel machen können,zB DP ,Dreg und PvP im Auge.Finde das es wie im Fussball ist,Wenn man als Spieler den Trainer nicht mag meckert man bis er gewechselt wird.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Egal. Du willst sowieso nur diskutieren und bist an argumenten eh nicht interessiert. Bei jedem, der sich hier in diesem thread geaeussert hat, hast du dein persoenliches haar gefunden. Und so etwas ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu albern.





OldboyX schrieb:


> PS: Ja ich will diskutieren, auf einer Diskussionsplattform - wer hätte das gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da sollte man ein wenig differenzieren. Es gibt Meinungsäußerungen. Und es gibt Diskussionen. 

Bei einer Meinungsäußerung (bzw. einem Meinungs-Statement) in Foren bringt man zum Ausdruck wie man selber die Dinge sieht, die Argumente anderer sind dabei zumeist ziemlich sekundär bzw. interessieren nicht wirklich. Man hat seine Meinung, komme was da wolle. Also sucht man auch diese Meinung durchzudrücken. Was dazu führt, dass man die Postings anderer zerpflückt und darin nach dem Haar in der Suppe sucht, an dem man jene, die anderer Meinung sind, sozusagen mit ihrer Meinung virtuell aufhängen und billig abfertigen kann. Bei einem Thread, in dem vorrangig einfach Meinung gegen Meinung gestellt werden, gibt es keine inhaltliche Annäherung, keine wirkliche Möglichkeit andere durch Argumente zu überzeugen oder sich gar - da sei der Gottseibeiuns vor! - selber durch die Argumente anderer überzeugen zu lassen.. Insofern kann man sich, sobald man die eigene Meinung ausreichend vorstellen konnte und die Meinung des oder der anderen erfasste (das wäre jetzt schon der in solchen Auseinandersetzungen bestmögliche Fall), eigentlich eine darüber hinaus gehende ernsthafte  Auseinandersetzung sparen. Es lohnt nicht, da man nun ja die Meinung der anderen kennt, und die eigene Meinung zum Ausdruck brachte. Was jetzt noch kommen kann, ist nur mehr ein Hickhack im Sinne von "ich hab recht" "nein, weil ich recht hab" ... sprich: ab da an ist es Zeitverschwendung oder, wie es sibilis nennt, "zu albern", um sich damit noch weiter zu beschäftigen.

Wobei ich klar sagen muss, dass auch ich oft hier (und in anderen Boards) nur meine Meinung vorbringe. Habe ich das ausreichend getan, steige ich nicht selten abrupt aus einem Thread aus bei dem es wirklich nur mehr um "Haare in der Suppe" und "meine Meinung ist besser als Deine Meinung" geht. 

Diskussionen sind im Unterschied dazu quasi ergebnisoffen. Die eigene Meinung fußt auf Argumenten, und man ist bereit diese Argumente durch bessere Argumente eliminieren zu lassen. Und damit eben auch die eigene Meinung sozusagen zu riskieren, man ist bereit auch mal im Krieg der Meinungen eine Niederlage einzustecken und die eigene Meinung gegen eine andere Meinung, die die besseren Argumente auf ihrer Seite hat, zu riskieren. Aus dem Grund eben ergebnisoffen.

Diskussionen gibt es auf buffed sehr wenige. Fast alles, was einem hier begegnet, ist "meine Meinung ist besser als Deine". Die ganzen Diskussionen etwa bzgl. welches Spiel denn nun besser sei, Aion oder WOW oder AOC oder WAR usf. sind alle in Wirklichkeit nur "meine Meinung ist besser als Deine". Interessant sind daran allenfalls die Gründe warum den Leuten dieses oder jenes Spiel besser gefällt. Aber darüber hinaus ist jede weitere Auseinandersetzung um "das bessere Spiel" reine Zeitverschwendung, zumindest wenn man hofft, andere durch Argumente - ich korrigiere mich: durch die eigene Meinung! - überzeugen zu können, dass ja doch das "eigene" Spiel so viel besser sei. 

_______________________

Patch 1.8

Laut Kitten, NCSoft Community Coordinator für die deutschsprachige Aion-Community, gilt:



> Die Diskussion an dieser Stelle zum vermeintlichen Update ist müßig - es handelt sich nicht um hier nämlich nicht um eine offizielle Ankündigung, lediglich um Gerüchte und Spekulationen. Ein Update 1.8 in der angekündigten Form ist nicht geplant und beruht wohl eher auf Halbwissen und einer regen Fantasie.



Damit hat sich das eigentliche Thema des Threads eigentlich ziemlich erledigt. Wir können allenfalls noch über gefakte Patch-Notes diskutieren. Inwieweit so etwas aber sonderlich sinnvoll ist, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> .. weil einem das aktuelle spiel zu langweilig ist und nicht mehr reizt, ergaenze ich mal. Und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Man keonnte auch ganz gewagt sagen, der spieler ist unzufrieden, weil ihm das spiel nichts mehr gibt. Bitte darauf achten, dass es mehere formen der unzufriedenheit gibt und diese nicht immer nur durch fehler verursacht wird.
> Im gegensatz zu der aussage, spieler wechseln einfach ein spiel weil ein neues herauskommt. wie funktioniert das? massenhypnose seitens des herstellers?
> 
> Egal. Du willst sowieso nur diskutieren und bist an argumenten eh nicht interessiert. Bei jedem, der sich hier in diesem thread geaeussert hat, hast du dein persoenliches haar gefunden. Und so etwas ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu albern.



Was soll das mit Massenhypnose zu tun haben? Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln. Ich hab es auch schon oft gemacht.
Und das nicht etwa, weil ich mit den anderen Spielen unzufrieden war, sondern weil ich das neue Spiel auch sehen wollte. Einmal aufgrund von Neugierde und zweitens könnte es ja auch besser sein, als mein jetziges, daß deswegen noch lange nicht schlecht sein muss.

Ob man dann beim neuen Spiel bleibt ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was soll das mit Massenhypnose zu tun haben? Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln. Ich hab es auch schon oft gemacht.
> Und das nicht etwa, weil ich mit den anderen Spielen unzufrieden war, sondern weil ich das neue Spiel auch sehen wollte. Einmal aufgrund von Neugierde und zweitens könnte es ja auch besser sein, als mein jetziges, daß deswegen noch lange nicht schlecht sein muss.
> 
> Ob man dann beim neuen Spiel bleibt ist wieder was anderes.


Das ist ein bisschen wie ein Umzug: wenn man sich in der derzeitigen Wohngegend sehr wohl fühlt, hellauf zufrieden ist, werden die wenigsten umziehen. Ein paar unentwegt Neugierige, die rein aus Neugierde eine geliebte Wohngegend verlassen und umziehen, mag es schon geben. Aber dass das viele sind, glaube ich persönlich auch nicht.

Als ich mit WOW wirklich vollauf zufrieden war, war ich davon so ausgelastet, dass ich gar keine Zeit (von Lust ganz zu schweigen) gehabt hätte mir andere Spiele anzusehen. Als ich mit LOTRO wirklich vollauf zufrieden war ... als ich mit WAR ... usw. usf. 

Die wenigsten Menschen brechen aus reiner Neugierde auf um unbekannte Gefilde zu erforschen, meist braucht es dafür noch zusätzliche Gründe. Zum Beispiel Unzufriedenheit.


----------



## Stancer (7. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was soll das mit Massenhypnose zu tun haben? Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln. Ich hab es auch schon oft gemacht.
> Und das nicht etwa, weil ich mit den anderen Spielen unzufrieden war, sondern weil ich das neue Spiel auch sehen wollte. Einmal aufgrund von Neugierde und zweitens könnte es ja auch besser sein, als mein jetziges, daß deswegen noch lange nicht schlecht sein muss.
> 
> Ob man dann beim neuen Spiel bleibt ist wieder was anderes.



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Ich werd mir z.b. auch Star Trek Online anschauen und ich weiss so gut wie nichts über das Spiel, hab es aber trotzdem vorbestellt. Mich interessiert halt einfach die Welt und das es endlich mal wieder ein SciFi MMO gibt. Mal ne Abwechslung zu den unzähligen Fantasy MMO´s. EVE würde mich auch reizen, will da aber nun nicht mehr einsteigen.

Ich werde STO spielen aber Aion finde ich deswegen nicht schlecht. Man sollte halt endlich mal kapieren, das wir uns in der Unterhaltungsindustrie befinden. Viele gehen heutzutage an ein MMO ja heran als wäre es ein Job oder Lebensaufgabe.... leider.

Ich spiele was Spass macht !


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Januar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich spiele was Spass macht !


Aber nehmen wir einmal an, Du wärest von Aion so begeistert, dass Du es jeden Tag kaum erwarten kannst, endlich abends einloggen zu können um in der Welt von Aion tief einzutauchen. Würdest Du dann auch sagen: "Aion ist toll, das beste Spiel, das ich je gespielt habe, und bei dem ich es kaum erwarten kann zu sehen, was sozusagen hinter der nächsten Ecke passiert, außerdem habe ich hier viele Freunde gefunden,  bin zahlreiche Bindungen eingegangen... aber jetzt kommt STO auf den Markt, daher kündige ich meinen Account, sage Adieu zu meinen Freunden und ziehe zu STO weiter"?


----------



## Apocalyptica (7. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> aber jetzt kommt STO auf den Markt, daher kündige ich meinen Account, sage Adieu zu meinen Freunden und ziehe zu STO weiter"?



wo steht das er kündigt. er schaut mal rein, mehr nicht.
man kann aion doch trotzdem noch laufen lassen. und wenn ihm sto online später besser gefällt kann man immernoch kündigen.

auch ich hatte öfters, trotz beruf, familie etc, öfters 2 mmorpg accounts gleichzeitig laufen gehabt bis ich mich dann für einen entschieden habe.


----------



## DruffDruff (7. Januar 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> wo steht das er kündigt. er schaut mal rein, mehr nicht.
> man kann aion doch trotzdem noch laufen lassen. und wenn ihm sto online später besser gefällt kann man immernoch kündigen.
> 
> auch ich hatte öfters, trotz beruf, familie etc, öfters 2 mmorpg accounts gleichzeitig laufen gehabt bis ich mich dann für einen entschieden habe.



Ein wesentlicher Teil der MMO Spieler ist allerdings nicht voll berufstätig, arbeitslos, Schüler und fixieren sich auf ein Spiel.


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Januar 2010)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> wo steht das er kündigt. er schaut mal rein, mehr nicht.
> man kann aion doch trotzdem noch laufen lassen. und wenn ihm sto online später besser gefällt kann man immernoch kündigen.
> 
> auch ich hatte öfters, trotz beruf, familie etc, öfters 2 mmorpg accounts gleichzeitig laufen gehabt bis ich mich dann für einen entschieden habe.


Die ursprüngliche Aussage Klos, auf die Stancer zustimmend reagierte, war: "Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln." 

Das - gleichzeitig 2 (oder mehr) MMORPG-Accounts - hatte ich auch oft. Zur Zeit beschäftige ich mich neben Aion auch mit EVE. Aber das ist kein Wechsel von einem MMO zu einem anderen, weil ich eben nicht eines davon für ein anderes aufgebe alleine aus dem Grund, dass eines davon "neu" ist. 

Aber egal, ich nehme an, dieses ein wenig Hineinschnüffeln war gemeint, und nicht, dass man von einem MMO, das einen noch sehr reizt, zu einem anderen MMO wechselt alleine aus dem Grund, weil das, zu dem man wechselt, neu auf den Markt kam.


----------



## OldboyX (7. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche Aussage Klos, auf die Stancer zustimmend reagierte, war: "Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln."
> 
> Das - gleichzeitig 2 (oder mehr) MMORPG-Accounts - hatte ich auch oft. Zur Zeit beschäftige ich mich neben Aion auch mit EVE. Aber das ist kein Wechsel von einem MMO zu einem anderen, weil ich eben nicht eines davon für ein anderes aufgebe alleine aus dem Grund, dass eines davon "neu" ist.
> 
> Aber egal, ich nehme an, dieses ein wenig Hineinschnüffeln war gemeint, und nicht, dass man von einem MMO, das einen noch sehr reizt, zu einem anderen MMO wechselt alleine aus dem Grund, weil das, zu dem man wechselt, neu auf den Markt kam.



Naja, diese Vorstellung, dass man mit einem MMO unbedingt komplett verheiratet sein muss ist wohl auf dem modernen Markt auch zunehmen altmodisch. Ich spiele jetzt auch Aion und habe einen 49er Templer in dem festen Wissen, dass ich WoW-Cataclysm aus Neugier und Interesse spielen werde und ebenso SWTOR wenn es rauskommt und vielleicht auch Mortal Online (Stark Trek ist nicht so mein Ding).

Den Vergleich mit einem Umzug (weiter oben) halte ich für stark überzogen und meine Community bleibt mir - egal welches MMO - über Skype und Konsorten erhalten.

Und in Bezug auf die "viele Freizeit" glaube ich sogar , dass "casuals" eher geneigt sind mehrere Spiele anzuschauen als jemand der 100+ Spieltage in seinen imbachar investiert hat und 6h+ pro Tag Online ist und raidet und weiß der Geier.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. Januar 2010)

sagt mir mal bescheid, wenn aion auf den stand des vision trailers gepatcht wurde, dann seh ich mir das ganze mal an..oder vllt doch lieber meinen enkeln (wenn die geboren werden).((aber dafür müssten ja erst mal meine kinder geboren werden)) (((davor muss aber erstmal meine frau schwanger werden))) ((((davor muss ich aber halt erstmal heiraten/kinderwunsch hegen)))).obwohl..dann werden die vermutlich auch schon zu alt für sein


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, diese Vorstellung, dass man mit einem MMO unbedingt komplett verheiratet sein muss ist wohl auf dem modernen Markt auch zunehmen altmodisch.


Ich denke nicht, dass das etwas mit "altmodisch" zu tun hat. Wenn ich zb. ein Buch lesen, das mich wirklich fasziniert, interessiert es mich für die Zeit, in der ich dieses faszinierende Buch lese, nicht so sonderlich, dass fortwährend auch andere Bücher publiziert werden. 

Anderes Beispiel: ich bin begeisterter Fliegenfischer. Nun ist Fliegenfischen bekanntlich nicht die einzige Art zu angeln. Aber da ich vom Fliegenfischen begeistert bin, interessieren mich die anderen Arten einen Fisch zu fangen nicht sonderlich.

Es ist imo eine Frage der Faszination und Begeisterung. Wenn so etwas, die Fähigkeit und die Bereitschaft für Begeisterung und Faszination, altmodisch ist, ja, dann bin ich sehr altmodisch. Aktuell gibt es für mich im MMO-Segment kein Spiel das mich so begeistert wie vor Jahren, als MMOs noch etwas ziemlich Neues waren, daher bin ich nun zumeist in 2 oder mehr MMOs unterwegs. Es würde mich aber freuen, wenn irgendwann mal wieder ein Titel erscheint, der mich wieder so fasziniert, dass mich alle anderen Titel nicht sonderlich interessieren. Und mag das dann noch so altmodisch sein.

WOW-Cataclysm, das weiß ich allerdings jetzt schon, wird ganz gewiss nicht dieser Titel sein. WOW ist für mich ausgelutscht. Da kann nichts mehr kommen, was mich groß interessiert.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. Januar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> .obwohl..dann werden die vermutlich auch schon zu alt für sein


schon son alter sack?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das ist ein bisschen wie ein Umzug: wenn man sich in der derzeitigen Wohngegend sehr wohl fühlt, hellauf zufrieden ist, werden die wenigsten umziehen. Ein paar unentwegt Neugierige, die rein aus Neugierde eine geliebte Wohngegend verlassen und umziehen, mag es schon geben. Aber dass das viele sind, glaube ich persönlich auch nicht.
> 
> Als ich mit WOW wirklich vollauf zufrieden war, war ich davon so ausgelastet, dass ich gar keine Zeit (von Lust ganz zu schweigen) gehabt hätte mir andere Spiele anzusehen. Als ich mit LOTRO wirklich vollauf zufrieden war ... als ich mit WAR ... usw. usf.
> 
> Die wenigsten Menschen brechen aus reiner Neugierde auf um unbekannte Gefilde zu erforschen, meist braucht es dafür noch zusätzliche Gründe. Zum Beispiel Unzufriedenheit.



Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Von meinen gesammten Bekannten, die auch leidenschaftlich zocken kann ich von ca. der Hälfte sagen, sie sie sich jedes neue mmo anschauen.
Ich denke also nicht, daß du hier von einer Minderheit sprechen kannst, ohne ausreichende Belege dafür zu haben. Das ist eine reine Vermutung und mehr nicht.

Und bleiben tun wir dann auch, wenn es uns gefällt. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. Es ist allein nur eine Frage von: Welches ist nun besser?


----------



## Boccanegra (7. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Von meinen gesammten Bekannten, die auch leidenschaftlich zocken kann ich von ca. der Hälfte sagen, sie sie sich jedes neue mmo anschauen.
> Ich denke also nicht, daß du hier von einer Minderheit sprechen kannst, ohne ausreichende Belege dafür zu haben. Das ist eine reine Vermutung und mehr nicht.
> 
> Und bleiben tun wir dann auch, wenn es uns gefällt. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. Es ist allein nur eine Frage von: Welches ist nun besser?


Natürlich ist es eine Vermutung meinerseits, darum schrieb ich ja ausdrücklich, dass ich persönlich das - "Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln" - nicht glaube.  Würde ich es konkret belegen können, müsste ich nicht glauben, sondern würde wissen.

Aber umgekehrt ist auch Deine These  - "Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln" - reine Vermutung. Du wirst das gewiss glauben; und ich, ich glaube es nicht.

Und noch ein kleiner, aber wichtiger Punkt: Du sprachst ursprünglich von einem Wechsel. Zwischen einem Wechsel und dem Anschauen eines neuen MMO ist schon ein gewisser Unterschied. Ich schaue mir auch so ziemlich alle neuen MMOs an bzw. solche, die ich nicht kenne. Zur Zeit schaue ich mir EVE Online an. Aber ich wechsle deshalb nicht notwendig von meinem Lieblingsspiel zu dem, das ich mir gerade nebenbei anschaue.  So werde ich aus verschiedenen Gründen zumindest gegenwärtig nicht zu EVE wechseln. Auch wenn ich es mir, wie gesagt, gerade anschaue.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

Es ist natürlich ein Anschauen, aber daraus kann auch ein Wechsel werden, wenn mir das Spiel gefällt. 

Und ich glaube natürlich auch nur, daß ich damit nicht allein bin, bzw. mein Bekanntenkreis zeigt es mir auch. Das ist jetzt natürlich nur ein kleiner Querschnitt der Bevölkerung und auch wenig repräsentativ, dennoch bietet sich mir folgendes Bild:

Ich kenne einige, die eine gewisse Bindung zu einen mmo wie zum Beispiel Wow aufgebaut haben und dieses Spiel auch für neue potentiell interessanten Spiele nur ungern verlassen würden. 
Die meisten von ihnen schauen sich auch keine neuen Spiele an. Ein paar wenige haben es gemacht, sind aber sofort wieder bei Wow gelandet. Die sehen ihre Beziehung zu der Community auch schon ganz anders als ich. Für mich bedeuten Ingame-Bekanntschaften rein garnichts. So lange sich da keine RL-Bekanntschaft daraus entwickelt und ich im richtigen Leben mit der Person nichts zu tun habe außer maximal TS, sind solche Bekanntschaften rein garnichts wert. Ich wüsste nicht, was mich hier binden sollte. Einige aus meinen Freundeskreis sehen das anders.

Viele aber sehen das genau so wie ich. Wir nehmen jeden Neuankömmling in diesem Genre unter die Lupe und wenn das Spiel unseren Vorstellungen entspricht, dann sind wir aber auch wirklich weg. Dann ist es ein Wechsel und kein Anschauen mehr. Es existiert hier keine Bindung, die uns davon abhalten könnte. Weder durch irgendwelche Leute, mit denen ich zwar viel unterwegs war, sie aber trotzdem im richtigen Leben nicht kenne, noch irgendwelche Erfolge oder Erungenschaften.


----------



## Curvatura (8. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es eine Vermutung meinerseits, darum schrieb ich ja ausdrücklich, dass ich persönlich das - "Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln" - nicht glaube.  Würde ich es konkret belegen können, müsste ich nicht glauben, sondern würde wissen.
> 
> Aber umgekehrt ist auch Deine These  - "Es gibt viele Spieler, die einfach nur aufgrund der Tatsache, daß ein neues Spiel erschienen ist, wechseln" - reine Vermutung. Du wirst das gewiss glauben; und ich, ich glaube es nicht.



Nein, tun sie nicht? Sind die alle beim erscheinen des spiels frisch geboren und haben vorher nichts anderes gespielt oder wo kommen sie her? Richtig, sie wechseln ... und wieso? Aufgrund der Tatsache das die dieses Spiel, das ihrer Genre enspricht neugierig macht. Kennen kann das Spiel ja niemand um zu wechseln sondern erstmal reine neugier. Also ein Wechsel alleine auf der Tatsache beruhend das es neu ist.

Mehr nicht und das hat nix mit glauben oder vermuten zutun sondern ist logische Schlussfolgerung aufgrund von Indizien. Indizien muss man nicht beweisen sie sind bereits die logische Folgerung eines vorhergehenden ereignisses.

Wenn überhaupt dann kannst du ja versuchen die Indizien zu wiederlegen was dir mit sicherheit nicht gelingen wird.


PS: ich sag gerade noch das hier von ANSCHAUEN die rede ist ... Anschauen ist wenn du zu einen Freund gehst oder in einen Laden und schaust es dir an. Wenn du es dir kaufst, installierst und ein Abo eingehst ist es kein Anschauen sondern ein Wechsel. Bitte nicht die Tatsache verwechseln. Wenn er nach einigen Wochen merkt das es doch nix ist wechselt er wiederum oder spielt beide Parallel. Mit Anschauen hat das nix zutun. Ich kaufe mir auch kein Auto um es mir anzuschauen.


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Nein, tun sie nicht? Sind die alle beim erscheinen des spiels frisch geboren und haben vorher nichts anderes gespielt oder wo kommen sie her? Richtig, sie wechseln ... und wieso? Aufgrund der Tatsache das die dieses Spiel, das ihrer Genre enspricht neugierig macht. Kennen kann das Spiel ja niemand um zu wechseln sondern erstmal reine neugier. Also ein Wechsel alleine auf der Tatsache beruhend das es neu ist.
> 
> Mehr nicht und das hat nix mit glauben oder vermuten zutun sondern ist logische Schlussfolgerung aufgrund von Indizien. Indizien muss man nicht beweisen sie sind bereits die logische Folgerung eines vorhergehenden ereignisses.
> 
> ...


Deine ganze Behauptungen werden schon alleine durch das Faktum falsifiziert, dass nach dieser Auslegung (neues Spiel, die Leute sind neugierig und wechseln daher zahlreich vom alten zum neuen Spiel) WOW ungefähr 0% Anteil am MMO-Markt haben dürfte. Die große Mehrzahl der WOW-Spieler - und das ist nun einmal die Masse der MMO-Spieler (lt. MMOGChart hatte WOW 2008 knapp 2/3 aller MMO-Spieler) - bleibt WOW relativ lange Zeit treu. Erst wenn das Spiel dann für sie ziemlich ausgelutscht ist, geben sie es auf und spielen entweder ein anderes MMO, oder ziehen sich überhaupt aus dem MMO-Segment zurück. 

Wäre dem so, wie Du behauptest, dann hätten zb. beim Release von LOTRO, der im April 2007 erfolgte, Unmengen an Spielern vom alten WOW (das zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon über 2 Jahre auf dem Markt war) zum neuen LOTRO wechseln müssen. Ich war beim Release von LOTRO dabei, und kann Dir sagen, dass dem nicht so war. Die WOW-Server sind damals, im April 2007, nicht mit einem Schlag spürbar leerer geworden. WOW erreichte damals, im Sommer 2007, mit 9 Millionen Spieler einen neuen Höhepunkt (im Jänner 2007 waren es noch 8 Millionen), LOTRO bei Release, großzügig geschätzt  und gerundet ca. eine halbe Million (bis Jahresschluss 2007 sank die Zahl dann wieder auf ca. 300.000), hatte also im ersten Monat nach Release gerade mal  großzügig gerechnet ca. 5% des Anteils von WOW. Zumal diese  5%  wohl kaum ausschließlich aus ehemaligen WOW-Spielern bestand bzw. ich aus meiner ingame-LOTRO-Erfahrung weiß, dass dem nicht so ist. Aus zahlreichen Gesprächen, sowohl ingame als auch aus dem offiziellen LOTRO-(Codemasters)Forum weiß ich, dass es für viele Tolkien-Fans nicht den Weg über WOW (oder einem anderen MMO) zu LOTRO gab, sondern sie über Tolkiens Werk zu dem MMO LOTRO kamen; oder auch von Peter Jacksons Verfilmung der Ring-Trilogie. 

Mit anderen Worten: die Realität des Vergleichs zwischen diesen beiden Spielen falsifiziert Deine Behauptungen. 

Aber vielleicht sind wir - also alle, die hier mitdiskutieren - ja auch nur nicht einig beim Verständnis von "viele Spieler". Für mich sind "keine 5%" nicht viele Spieler (zumal, wie gesagt, nicht alle LOTRO-Spieler von einem "alten" MMO kamen), sondern eine recht kleine Gruppe. Als absolute Zahl, wenn wir jetzt mal hypothetisch von 100.000 "Wechslern" ausgehen, die also von WOW zu LOTRO wechselten, und dies nicht etwa, weil ihnen WOW langweilig wurde, sondern nur, weil LOTRO neu auf den Markt kam, klingt 100.000 nach recht viel. Aber gemessen an 9 Millionen sind diese 100.000 nicht viele, sondern nur eine sehr kleine Gruppe.


----------



## MoneyGhost (8. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte, es geht hier um Patchdetails für 1.8?


----------



## Boccanegra (8. Januar 2010)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es geht hier um Patchdetails für 1.8?





> Patch 1.8
> 
> Laut Kitten, NCSoft Community Coordinator für die deutschsprachige Aion-Community, gilt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Klos1 (8. Januar 2010)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es geht hier um Patchdetails für 1.8?



Wir sind etwas abgedriftet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt aber auch nicht neu, daß die Threads bei buffed wie Überraschungseier sind, oder? Mann weiß nie, was drin ist, man kann lediglich sagen, daß es meist sinnlos ist.^^
Aber die Diskussionen hier finde ich ganz interessant, liegt vielleicht daran, daß hier einige vernünftige Gesprächspartner anwesend sind. 

Das Thema haben wir halt leicht verfehlt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das etwas mit "altmodisch" zu tun hat. Wenn ich zb. ein Buch lesen, das mich wirklich fasziniert, interessiert es mich für die Zeit, in der ich dieses faszinierende Buch lese, nicht so sonderlich, dass fortwährend auch andere Bücher publiziert werden.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel: ich bin begeisterter Fliegenfischer. Nun ist Fliegenfischen bekanntlich nicht die einzige Art zu angeln. Aber da ich vom Fliegenfischen begeistert bin, interessieren mich die anderen Arten einen Fisch zu fangen nicht sonderlich.
> 
> ...



Naja, einerseits hast du ein Beispiel, das zeitlich sehr begrenzt ist gebracht (ein Buch liest man in der Zeit aus, in dem man ein neues MMO gerade mal 1-3 Tage tested). Dennoch würdest du ein Buch nicht unendlich oft lesen und niemals ein neues anfassen, nur weil es "zufriedenstellend" ist (und ich kann 100e von Büchern nennen, die ich absolut gut fand und mit denen ich komplett "zufrieden" war).

Auf der anderen Seite bringst du ein komplett statisches Beispiel. Du redest vom "Fischen" allgemein, gehst davon aus, dass dein Testobjekt alle Alternativen kennt (sonst ist er einfach nur verstockt sowie Neuem gegenüber unaufgeschlossen und kann gar nicht wissen, ob nicht eine andere Art zu angeln noch viel faszinierender wäre) und sich danach fürs Fliegenfischen entscheidet, weil ihm das am besten gefällt (bis hierher völlig in Ordnung). Nur wie oft kommt ca. eine neue Art zu fischen auf den Markt? 

Ich wette hingegen, dass der begeisterte Fliegenfischer unglaublich neugierig ist, wenn etwa eine neue verbesserte Angel auf den Markt kommt mit verbesserter Schnur und anderem Köder. Das Teil schaut sich der begeisterte Fliegenfischer sicher zumindest mal an, was aber nicht heißt, dass er mit seiner bestehenden Angel "unzufrieden" ist.

Diese Faszination für ein einziges MMO hat denke ich ein Ablaufdatum und das wurde mit der "first experience" verbraucht. Dahin zurück werden wir niemals wieder kommen.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. Januar 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, einerseits hast du ein Beispiel, das zeitlich sehr begrenzt ist gebracht (ein Buch liest man in der Zeit aus, in dem man ein neues MMO gerade mal 1-3 Tage tested). Dennoch würdest du ein Buch nicht unendlich oft lesen und niemals ein neues anfassen, nur weil es "zufriedenstellend" ist (und ich kann 100e von Büchern nennen, die ich absolut gut fand und mit denen ich komplett "zufrieden" war).


Das war ein Vergleich. Bekanntlich hinken Vergleiche. Ich wollte damit nur illustrieren, dass Zufriedenheit dem Wunsch zu etwas anderem weiterzugehen diametral gegenübersteht. So lange man mit einem guten Buch, einem, das einen wirklich in Bann schlägt, beschäftigt ist, wird man keinen großen Anreiz verspüren nur deshalb die Lektüre abzubrechen, weil ein anderer Verleger ein anderes Buch auf den Markt brachte. Ist das Buch einmal ausgelesen, hat es also nichts Neues mehr zu bieten, ist noch Zeit genug zum nächsten Buch zu greifen. 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Diese Faszination für ein einziges MMO hat denke ich ein Ablaufdatum und das wurde mit der "first experience" verbraucht. Dahin zurück werden wir niemals wieder kommen.


Das ist teilweise richtig. Es  ist wie mit dem Buch: ist ein MMO einmal sozusagen ausgelesen, schwindet allmählich die Faszination, und damit die steigt die Bereitschaft zum nächsten "Buch" - sprich: MMO - zu greifen. Ich bin nun nicht so pessimistisch zu glauben, dass das Beste, was der MMO-Markt mir zu bieten hatte, bereits hinter mir liegt. Es werden im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich noch einige faszinierende Spiele auf den Markt kommen. Vor allem dann, wenn die Hersteller den Mut finden sich mit ihren Konzepten und Inhalten vom Vorbild WOW zu lösen und sich nicht mehr am Marktführer messen bzw. von diesem in Bann schlagen lassen.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Januar 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist teilweise richtig. Es  ist wie mit dem Buch: ist ein MMO einmal sozusagen ausgelesen, schwindet allmählich die Faszination, und damit die steigt die Bereitschaft zum nächsten "Buch" - sprich: MMO - zu greifen. Ich bin nun nicht so pessimistisch zu glauben, dass das Beste, was der MMO-Markt mir zu bieten hatte, bereits hinter mir liegt. Es werden im Laufe der Zeit sicherlich noch einige faszinierende Spiele auf den Markt kommen. Vor allem dann, wenn die Hersteller den Mut finden sich mit ihren Konzepten und Inhalten vom Vorbild WOW zu lösen und sich nicht mehr am Marktführer messen bzw. von diesem in Bann schlagen lassen.



Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, gerade eben weil das erste MMO das man gespielt hat von der Erfahrung her weit über das gameplay hinausgeht. Zum ersten Mal in einer persistenten Welt mit 100en von anderen Spielern gleichzeitig und allem was damit einhergeht (kein Diablo, Starcraft, Quake oder was auch immer man sonst früher "Online" gespielt hatte bot etwas Ähnliches).

Beim ersten MMO waren so viele Dinge "neu", das kann ein weiteres MMO nicht annähernd zurückbringen, da müsste man weit mehr Innovation bringen als alles was ich mir jetzt vorstellen kann (selbst wenn man z.b. die Controls vollständig auf ein Wii-System umstellen würde, wäre das zwar "nett" aber es wäre immer noch dasselbe MMO).

Ein solches Spiel, das mich so fasziniert wie mein erstes MMO müsste so "anders" sein, dass man darin nicht zuallererst ein Spiel "wie WoW, AoC, HDRO usw." sieht sondern etwas völlig neues (das vielleicht nur bei einer starken Abstraktion überhaupt MMO genannt werden kann). Solange ich als Spieler merke "ok, das Prinzip ist das gleiche" nur hier und dort hat man versucht etwas anderes auf das System draufzusetzen wird sich die Begeisterung immer in Grenzen halten.

Das wodurch sich ein gutes MMO derzeit für abegbrühte MMO-Veteranen überhaupt noch abheben könnte wäre eine gute "story", doch das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, denn eigentlich ist eine "story" immer ein Single-Player Anteil oder eben - wie ein gutes Buch - sehr sehr schnell verbraucht und andererseits sollten ja die Spieler das Spiel machen (zumindest war das bei den 1. generation MMOs so faszinierend). 

HDRO hat derzeit die beste Mischung aus story und den üblichen MMO-Progression Elementen, aber das kann man noch SEHR viel besser machen und ich hoffe, dass Bioware mit SWTOR so etwas hinkriegt. WoW geht ja eher den Weg in die entgegengesetzt Richtung, weg von der persistenten Welt und zurück zu kurzweiligen "session" Play. Die persistente Welt wird zu einer "interaktiven Login-Maske" degradiert (wie man das vom Battle.net her von Diablo kennt) und das Spiel an sich findet in kurzweiligen 5er / 10er /25er Gruppen bzw. den PVP Instanzen statt.


----------



## sibilis (9. Januar 2010)

Gut gesagt oldboy. Ich denke, der punkt des neuen und faszinierenden beim ersten kontakt mit einem mmorpg, ist auch der hauptgrund weshalb es niemals mehr den von so vielen herbeigesehnten wow-nachfolger-messias geben wird. Beim damaligen start sind die meisten spieler komplett neu in das genre gekommen und hatten gar keine vergleichsmoeglichkeiten. Alles war neu und faszinierend. Das zweite mmo hat es da schon viel schwerer weil es mit dem schon bekannten verglichen wird. Kann man immer gut sehen, hier in diesem forum ja auch wieder im wow vs aion thread.

Bei SWTOR habe ich die befuerchtung, dass das einfach nicht das genre ist, in dem bioware am besten aufgehoben ist. Die spiele von bioware waren bisher alle absolute story granaten und normalerweise bin ich eher so ein durchklicker. Aber genau die staerke der kanadier ist bei einem mmorpg schwierig umzusetzen. Zum einen bedeutet das einen immensen fortwaehrenden aufwand um die spieler stetig mit neuem content zu versoregn um die illusion der virtuellen welt mit grandioser story aufrecht zu erhalten und zum anderen ist genau der punkt der tollen story etwas, das einem mmorpg etwas im weg steht. In allen bioware titeln hatte die eigene figur immer die hauptrolle und ich weiss noch nicht so ganz wie sie das dann in ein mutliplayer spiel einbetten wollen. Ich bin mal gespannt.

Ein anderes spiel, das mich persoenlich interessiert, ist the agency. Ist auch kein klassisches mmorpg im herkoemmlichen sinne, aber hoert sich ganz interessant an.


----------



## Geige (10. Januar 2010)

Entschuldigung, wenn ich euch bei eurer Diskusion störe, aber
könnten wir wieder auf Patch 1.8 zurückkommen, oder hat dazu niemand mehr
eine Meinung, wenn dem so ist kann man das hier genausogut schließen!


----------



## Boccanegra (10. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn ich euch bei eurer Diskusion störe, aber
> könnten wir wieder auf Patch 1.8 zurückkommen, oder hat dazu niemand mehr
> eine Meinung, wenn dem so ist kann man das hier genausogut schließen!


Nein, wir können nicht auf Patch 1.8 zurückkommen. Denn wie schon mindestens 2x in diesem Thread gesagt, diesen Patch, so wie Du ihn in Deinem Eingangsposting zitierst, gibt es nicht. Ich zitiere nochmals die Aussagen Kittens - NCSoft Community Coordinator für die deutschsprachige Aion-Community - im offiziellen Forum: 



> *Die Diskussion an dieser Stelle zum vermeintlichen Update ist müßig - es handelt sich nicht um hier nämlich nicht um eine offizielle Ankündigung, lediglich um Gerüchte und Spekulationen. Ein Update 1.8 in der angekündigten Form ist nicht geplant und beruht wohl eher auf Halbwissen und einer regen Fantasie.*



Damit hat sich das eigentliche Thema des Threads ziemlich erledigt.


----------



## rocksor (10. Januar 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Da fehlt eindeutig das Housing ...



Housing wurde im Visions trailer mit vielen anderen Dingen erwähnt, die wie ich wetten würde, erst in ferner zukunft integriert werden^^.


----------

